# Fabricar limpiador de inyectores de autos



## gustavo118888

Quien se anima para entre nosotros diseñar y fabricar una maquina de limpiar inyectores entre todos con nuestras ideas vamos desarrollando una.


----------



## forwin98

bueno no tengo nada para aportar solo una duda:

¿Se limpian con algún tipo de aparato electrónico o solo hay que sacarlos y soplarlos? 

Gracias


----------



## ivan_mzr

Bueno, las que e visto son unos botes a los que se les conecta a las lineas que van a los inyectores y con  otra manguera se hace un retorno en la bomba de gasolina, a este "bote" le echan un limpiador de inyectores y gasolina despues le conectan una linea de aire a presion que es regulado con ayuda del manometro a la presion que trabaje el coche 30psi por ejemplo.

Bueno yo tambien quiero uno, pero no se, el problema son las conexiones que son caras ò dificiles de conseguir.


----------



## Pulsar71

mejor seria si introduces el inyector en una cuba y la sometes a ultrasonido de ese modo la limpieza seria mucho mejor.


----------



## jaime betancur

Es muy fácil, solo conseguir una bomba de gasolina común (de automóvil) que maneje unos 4 a 5 bares de presión, se hace una mesa con 4,6 o 8 probetas para colocar los inyectores (según el numero de cilindros que tenga el motor). Se coloca la bomba en un deposito sumergido con liquido para limpiar inyectores, y con una manguera de alta presión se conecta la bomba al riel de los inyectores y listo, solo hay que verificar la forma de arco que forma el inyector y la estanqueidad. lo mas complicado es adaptar todos los diferentes tipos de inyectores a la mesa. 

Piénsalo.


----------



## Keegan

jaime betancur dijo:
			
		

> Es muy fácil, solo conseguir una bomba de gasolina común (de automóvil)  que maneje unos 4 a 5 bares de presión, se hace una mesa con 4,6 o 8  probetas para colocar los inyectores (según el numero de cilindros que  tenga el motor). Se coloca la bomba en un deposito sumergido con liquido  para limpiar inyectores, y con una manguera de alta presión se conecta  la bomba al riel de los inyectores y listo, solo hay que verificar la  forma de arco que forma el inyector y la estanqueidad. lo mas complicado  es adaptar todos los diferentes tipos de inyectores a la mesa.



Vos estas hablando de un probador de inyectores con probetas, de todas formas en tu diseño faltaría un generador de pulsos para la apertura de los mismos. Lo que se esta hablando en este post es una bandeja que funciona con ultrasonido para la limpieza de inyectores.


----------



## jaime betancur

No se necesita un generador de pulsos, solo un conmutador que alimente los inyectores (no hay necesidad de hacerlos abrir y cerrar) para dejarlos abiertos, y las probetas son para medir el caudal, porque también necesitan prueban de caudal. El ultrasonido es otra posibilidad pero no es la única.


----------



## Keegan

jaime betancur dijo:
			
		

> No se necesita un generador de pulsos, solo un conmutador que alimente  los inyectores (no hay necesidad de hacerlos abrir y cerrar) para  dejarlos abiertos, y las probetas son para medir el caudal, porque  también necesitan prueban de caudal. El ultrasonido es otra posibilidad  pero no es la única.



Querido Jaime. Se con dándole 12v a un inyector o selenoide logras su apertura, pero es necesario un generador de pulsos, porque no se si sabes que los topes mecánicos del inyector también se ensucian, a parte jamas podrías encontrar sin un generador de pulsos una falla que te hace a 4500 rpm, un claro ejemplo es cuando los resortes pierden su calibración y a mas de 5000rpm logran un rebote que mantienen el inyector abierto y por ende tenemos el auto "gordo" de combustible, la ecu lo que va a intentar hacer en estos casos es achicar el tiempo de inyección hasta el punto de que se detenga el motor, ahí te comento una simple falla.

No quiero discutir y tu técnica de limpieza es valida para los conductos primarios de los inyectores, pero no para su totalidad, es necesario que el inyector entre y salga como si estuviera trabajando.

Esos sistemas que te venden para limpiar inyectores puestos y todo utilizando la misma rampa a mi gusto son una basura, porque levantan toda la mugre de la rampa y la mandan al inyector de todas formas.

En fin...Lo que la gente de este post quiere hacer es una bandeja que trabaje con ultrasonido.

Un abrazo!


----------



## POLI

Cabitador ultrasonido y en la batea se introduce los los 4 inyectores sumergidos en alcohol isopropilico oscilando con un 555 y un transistor que maneje a los inyectores , un ciclo de 10 minutos se sacan de la batea de les me mete aire hacia un lado y hacia otro para limpiar los microfiltros y después otro ciclo de 10 minutos.


----------



## Pulsar71

aqui les va dos  generadores ultrasonicos para que los realicen.

salu2
Mac


----------



## gustavo118888

Gracias amigos, había pensado en agarrar una mesa con unos huecos donde posar los inyectores aplicarles una corriente sin pulsos para que se mantengan abiertos y conectarles una manguera con una bomba a presión en sentido inverso por lógica si se tapa es en direccion de la entrada a la salida del inyector ya que esta ultima es de poco tamaño los agujeros al ponerlo contrario liberaría por la entrada todos los sucios en vez de gasolina podría usarse algo mas abrasivo pero no dañino y acompañado de ultrasonido.


----------



## fernandoae

"Querido Jaime. Se con dandole 12v a un inyector o selenoide logras su apertura, pero es necesario un generador de pulsos, porque no se si sabes que los topes mecánicos del inyector también se ensucian"

Además la mayoría de los inyectores no están diseñados para trabajar con un ciclo de trabajo del 100%, se queman  

Yo si me dicen los requisitos que debe tener el circuito les ayudo y hacemos algo con un micro... que se puedan seleccionar tiempos, ciclos de trabajo... en fin... lo que se les ocurra...
Y una pregunta que no está relacionada con la Electrónica: tengo una Berlingo diesel modelo 2001, no es inyección electrónica, cada cuanto es conveniente realizar la limpieza de inyectores? ya tiene 183.000 Km y se le debe haber hecho una sola vez...


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola foreros el fabricar un limpiador de inyectores es algo asi como buscar la piedra filosofal.......... bueno pero no es nada de otro mundo primero se debe de distinguir dos parametros de la onda cuadrada uno de ellos es la frecuencia, medida en hertz y la otra es la amplitud o ancho de pulso, medida en milisegundos. Con respecto a la frecuencia en los limpiadores de inyectores comerciales se le denomina rpm, revoluciones por minuto de 500@8000 aprox, me parece q un IC 555 se puede de encargar de eso, lo del ancho de pulso es el problema, almenos para mi o he logrado encontrar algun diagrama q varie el ancho de pulso o (tiempo de apertura del inyector para los entendidos de la rama automotriz) lo de las salidas para los inyectores es facil se usan buenos transistores de potencia en modo switchingel resto es parte mecanica mis buenos amigos.


----------



## fernandoae

Esto te puede servir si lo queres hacer con un 555
Ver el archivo adjunto 13834


----------



## Helminto G.

> aqui les va dos  generadores ultrasonicos para que los realicen.




pulsar el primer circuito lo he armado pero no tiene la potencia nesesaria y conseguir un piesoelectrico de las caracteristicas no es muy posible, del segundo lo que rescato es el transductor con otro diseño mas preciso de cto creo que andaria de maravilla, aunque no lo he intentado, (me consegui una lavadora china)


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola nuevamente foreros he investigado mas sobre este tema y encontré información que me parece muy importante y la voy a compartir con ustedes, para poder variar la frecuencia (Hz) o Rpms en el caso de los lavadores de inyectores se emplea *convertidores de voltaje a frecuencia, *esto quiere decir que a la entrada de estos circuitos se les inyecta un voltaje CD regulado y variable estos valores son interpretados y convertidos por el IC a frecuencia.

En esta oportunidad encontré el diagrama y montaje del IC LM331, espero que le den vueltas y vueltas al diagrama para poder concretar nuestro lavador de inyectores.


----------



## mecatrodatos

que tal amigo les dejo unos videos de un limpiador y probador de inyectores se puede tomar como base para diseñar uno seria fácil de hacer 





 





Para el control y la generación de pulsos recomiendo utilizar un microcontrolador, basados en el concepto de variación de frecuencia y no en el ciclo útil los mismos componentes que se ven en la herramienta del video , en el caso de la apertura y cierre del inyector recomieniendo transistores darlington o mosfet que aguanten la inductancia generada por la bobina del inyector al igual que la utilizacion de disipadores de calor, me uno al grupo para diseñar uno así con grandes prestaciones, económico y que aguante la utilidad en taller.

ya que una vez desarrolle uno con 555 y no me dio buenos resultados por lo que el efecto inductivo de la bobina me variaba la frecuencia de apertura del inyector y se me calentaban los componentes cuando exigía la herramienta en mas de dos minutos de funcionamiento dandose activaciones erróneas y diagnósticos errados.


----------



## JoniDf

Mira esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-pulsador-digital-inyectores-autos-8789/
Yo reemplaze el BU426A por un BU941P y anda lindo , lo unico q no probe en dejarlo un buen rato trabajando a ver si aguanta .
Mi idea es q pueda servir como generador de pulsos para el inyector del auto y tambien para la bobina de encendido.
Una bobina de encendido electronico anda en 1,2 a 1,6 Ohm
Un inyector de un auto monopunto ronda en 1,5 a 3 Ohm
Y los inyectores multipunto van de 14 Ohm a 17 Ohm aprox , menos los del chevrolet corsa q andan en 4,5 aproximadamente , ya con que maneje la bobina , tranquilamente te mueve los inyectores , ya sea para limpiarlos o probar si andan 
Saludos


----------



## mecatrodatos

se ve interesante pero y ves el video el equipo es una excelente herramienta de diagnostico y es fácil de hacer las salidas que manejan son de 4 cuatro la activación depende de la perilla y los controles para cada inyector el tiempo máximo de operación es de 12 minutos tendiendo a conservar los principios iniciales de los componentes mirare como puedo diseñar y poner a practica uno subiendo los PCB monte el de compañero michael pero tiene sus limitantes por otro lado para ahorrar componentes y un circuito pulido empezare a realizar pruebas ya que manejo microntroladores y su programación estaremos en contacto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo único mal que veo en esos videos es que meten los inyectores así no mas en el liquido, cuando estos solo se deben de sumergir hasta el nivel indicado en el cuerpo del inyector.
este es un extracto de una pagina que voy a poner el link a continuación:

"Procedimos a realizar la limpieza de los inyectores en nuestra batea de ultrasonido sometiéndolos a tres ciclos consecutivos de limpieza en un detergente especialmente formulado para ser utilizado en batea ultrasónica. Es muy importante mantener la proporción agua detergente recomendada por el fabricante y la temperatura de dicho proceso. Asimismo y para lograr que los inyectores se limpien por dentro, éstos deben estar permanentemente excitados (abriendo y cerrando) como si estuviesen trabajando en el motor del auto. Una recomendación que nunca viene de más es advertir que nunca se debe sumergir por completo el inyector en el líquido limpiador sino que hay que respetar la altura prefijada por la bandeja portainyectores."

y la pagina es la siguiente:http://testengineargentina.blogspot.com/

no tengo nada que ver con dicho taller, ni lleve nunca el auto a reparar en ese lugar, simplemente encontré la pagina buscando información sobre inyección electrónica.

saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Como dice Zeta , a parte el inyector hay que dejarlo trabajando a las rpm minimas para q la limpieza sea efectiva , a lo q voy es q no hay q usar el generador de pulsos al taco  
saludos


----------



## mecatrodatos

Que tal sus comentrios son validos pero una vez realizado y funcionando miramos la efectividad del proyecto


----------



## JoniDf

Me muero por una lavadora ultrasonica !!! 
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

somos dos pero segun se la onda es modulada alguien tiene otro diagramita?


----------



## gustavo118888

hola amigos la verdad me imagine el tema desierto ya que mi correo no me envio mas notificaciones que pena . bueno los aportes han sido magnificos y a tomado forma el proyecto mas bien estoy tan seguro de que se puede hacer que hasta como prueba final se podria hacer un test de funcionamiento me explico el inyector conectado a una bomba electrica de gasolina con gasolina jaja abajo del inyector una especie de tubo de ensayo y se le aplica una cantidad de pulsos determinada en un periodo de un minuto y se mide con el mismo tubo de ensayo la cantidad de gasolina que envio el inyector en ese minuto a esa cantidad de pulsos . lo dificil seria saber cual es la cantidad de gasolina que sale en un inyector en buen funcionamiento en ese minuto a esa cantidad de pulsos y claro no todos los inyectores son iguales aunque eso no es dificil para alguien que tiene un taller y testea los inyectores buenos de los autos que van llegando y ya tiene una tabla para probar cuando le toque una limpieza de inyectores de un auto igual.


----------



## JoniDf

gustavo118888 dijo:


> estoy tan seguro de que se puede hacer que hasta como prueba final se podria hacer un test de funcionamiento me explico el inyector conectado a una bomba electrica de gasolina con gasolina jaja abajo del inyector una especie de tubo de ensayo y se le aplica una cantidad de pulsos determinada en un periodo de un minuto y se mide con el mismo tubo de ensayo la cantidad de gasolina que envio el inyector en ese minuto a esa cantidad de pulsos . lo dificil seria saber cual es la cantidad de gasolina que sale en un inyector en buen funcionamiento en ese minuto a esa cantidad de pulsos y claro no todos los inyectores son iguales aunque eso no es dificil para alguien que tiene un taller y testea los inyectores buenos de los autos que van llegando y ya tiene una tabla para probar cuando le toque una limpieza de inyectores de un auto igual.


 
Hola Gustavo ! se puede hacer lo del ensayo despues de la limpieza , de echo se venden los equipos! 

Es un equipo que trae incorporada una bomba de combustible con una canilla para regular la presion , un manometro de 0 a 10 bar , un deposito de liquido para la bomba y en la salida de la bomba viene una manguera con acoples rapidos para las rampas adaptadoras para cada marca o modelo de inyector .
luego trae 4 probetas donde se ponen los inyectores y con la ayuda de un generador de pulsos externo se pone en funcionamiento la bomba y verificamos en las probetas a medida que se llenan si el caudal de los 4 inyectores es parejo 
Saludos !


----------



## gustavo118888

bueno dejame entonces empezar a recopilar informacion de todos ustedes y hacer los planos completos de uno y fabricarlo si es satisfactorio pues colgar los planos en el foro para todo el que lo quiera hacer


----------



## JoniDf

gustavo118888 dijo:


> bueno dejame entonces empezar a recopilar informacion de todos ustedes y hacer los planos completos de uno y fabricarlo si es satisfactorio pues colgar los planos en el foro para todo el que lo quiera hacer



Te ayudo con algunas imagenes


----------



## gustavo118888

ya esta empezando atomar forma jaja


----------



## gabriel291191

e hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero les tengo un diagrama de un generador ultarasonico  






 es tomado de esta pagina de la de club saber electronica lo recuerdo por verlo en unas de las tantas revistas de esta editorial que tengo saludos desde mexico
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/2/nota05.htm


----------



## Helminto G.

creo que ya habian puesto ese diagrama, ya lo monte y prove yo, pero su potencia es demaciado poca como para lo que se requiere


----------



## gabriel291191

aqui tengo otro circuito que si permite el tiempo de apertura no lo ise yo pero los estuve investigando pero aqui lo tienen bueno la pagina de done la encontre es con un 555 y un lm393 no cambia la frecuencia solo el tiempo de apertura este circuito es mucho mas facil de acer en lugar de estar programando yo digo solo programo cuando es necesario aveces los imple es lo mejor no  http://www.rmcybernetics.com/project...generator2.htm
saludos a todos los argentinos tengo muchas ganas de visitar su tierra


----------



## chemekman

Al final alguien consiguio una forma de hacer el pulsador donde se pueda variar la amplitud y el tiempo? gracias!


----------



## Iralio

¡Buenos días compañeros! Primero permítanme presentar, soy de Maracaibo, Venezuela y trabajo en el área de electricidad automotriz en un Bosch Car Services especializado en Volkswagen. Ahora bien, ¿cuál fue el desenlace del circuito limpiador de inyectores?


----------



## fernandoae

Bienvenido al foro  
Parece que en NADA... pero bueno, sigo diciendo que si me dicen los requisitos o la forma de señal que tiene que dar el circuito yo lo hago con un pic...


----------



## bebeto

Aqui hay un poco de info

Suerte con el proyecto...


----------



## zonatuercas

hola tengo un taller necesito fabricar una maquina limpia inyectores quien me la vende echa


----------



## bebeto

zonatuercas dijo:


> hola tengo un taller necesito fabricar una maquina limpia inyectores quien me la vende echa




¿Nos ponemos de acuerdo?  ¿la necesitas fabricar o querés que te la vendan ya echa?


----------



## Fortivo

bebeto dijo:


> ¿Nos ponemos de acuerdo?  ¿la necesitas fabricar o querés que te la vendan ya echa?



Muy buena si señor ¡¡ jejeje

saludos.


----------



## Iralio

¡Saludos a todos de nuevo desde Maracaibo Venezuela! El archivo aportado por bebeto se ve sencillo, voy a probarlo en el taller y les comento. Por cierto, gracias por la bienvenida *fernandoae*.


----------



## spanky

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que accedo a su foro y estoy impresionado por que me doy cuenta que todos ustedes de verdad son apasionados, es bueno saber que existen personas que quieren compartir sus conocimientos....... felicidades.


----------



## zonatuercas

hola soy de chile algien realiso esta maquina para limpiar inyectores yo todavia trato y no me resulta si algien la realiso sela compro


----------



## sponda

buenas tardes he estado leyendo y necesito un diagrama de un generador de pulso, pero no encuentro uno en concreto que alla sido provado!


----------



## gabriel291191

no encuentro el bu426a ni el BU941P que seria el reemplazo ya fui al centro a republica del salvador en el df y no los encuentro me 2c c3164 en la parte del circuito del 555 si da los pulsos en el pin 3 si me entreega los pulsos pero al salir de los transistores no da pulso asta los puse alreves ya los cambie y nada al ponerlos alreves me da una salidad continua ayudenme a decidi este porque es mas facil pero por dios no encuentro el maldito transistor donde lo puedo en contrar


----------



## zaiz

Cuál es el circuito que armaste? Porque en el link que pusiste antes no sale nada.


----------



## gabriel291191

Ver el archivo adjunto 3445
 ese osea lo que pasa que aqui en mexico no encuetro el bu 426a me dieron otro reemplazo pero no funciona me lo puse a testear y el pulso sale del 555 talcomo quiero lo puedo regular pero el problemas es no le puedes poner el inyector directamente si no quemas el 555 pero me dieron untransistoe 2c3164 que es npn igual que el bu426a pero incluso aguanta mas potencia  pero no funciona  no sale el pulso de la parte de los transitores


----------



## leonardo1969

Yo hace un tiempo me puse a buscar y no encontre nada desarrollado, yo diseñe uno que funciona y esta en funcionamiento es simple pero anda, el problema es el piezo que lo consegui de CHINA, espero les sirva.


----------



## leonardo1969

Este es el video de la prueba.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_sy4hOl9Kw


----------



## maikolcarvajal

estoy fabricando una apenas la tenga subo los planos  tiene ajuste de rpm ajuste de frecuencia y tacometro  ultrasonido de 20000 a 50000 estoy tratando de hacer algo que funcione bien y que se vea bien


----------



## leonardo1969

L a fabrique funciona, y es simple, la compare con una comprada y no tiene nada que enviaderle.
Que piezo usas.


----------



## jorgeruiz70

disculpa pero que transistor utilizo que no puedo ver su numero en el circuito


----------



## leonardo1969

El transistor IRFP 250. use ese porque lo tenia a mano pero lo podes rremplazar.


----------



## gabriel291191

leonardo1969 dijo:


> El transistor IRFP 250. use ese porque lo tenia a mano pero lo podes rremplazar.


muchas gracias lo voy a provar


----------



## SKAP

Bueno yo soy de México y trabajo en un taller automotriz y estudio Mecatronica e estado leyendo el Tema y me parece  muy interesante, yo trate de construir uno con pic18 , pero  solo para ver el estado en que esta pero a falta de tiempo no pude terminarlo, espero y entre todos nos ingeniemos uno.


----------



## alfsentra

alguien concreto algun circuito? yo me animo con este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...5&d=1189444631 pero no lo termino todavia!


----------



## lombricultor

gabriel291191 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 3445
> ese osea lo que pasa que aqui en mexico no encuetro el bu 426a me dieron otro reemplazo pero no funciona me lo puse a testear y el pulso sale del 555 talcomo quiero lo puedo regular pero el problemas es no le puedes poner el inyector directamente si no quemas el 555 pero me dieron untransistoe 2c3164 que es npn igual que el bu426a pero incluso aguanta mas potencia  pero no funciona  no sale el pulso de la parte de los transitores



Amigo Grabriel291191, te envio un circuito con un 555 y una coneccion al un TRansistor que activa un Rele que puede accionar el Inyector OK.

Amigo puedes usar una fuente de 12 Vdc hasta 14 Vdc (15 max). Vr1, te determina el tiempo de Inactividad y el Tiempo de Activacion lo determina Vr1 + Vr2. C1 te afecta ambos tiempos siendo directamente proporcinal. El circuito lo monte y funsionan bien en fisico. Trata de Conseguir el Circuit Wizard para montar los circuitos haces pruebas de tiempo, y creo que trendras lo que deseas.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola nuevamente mis buenos amigos foreros al leer los post me he percatado que hay una pequeña confución entre "lavador ultrasónico" y "lavador por diálisis", El primero funsiona por vibración ultrasónica en una cuba o envase que contiene un ácido removedor de errumbre. El segundo es una maquina que simula el funcionamiento del inyector en el motor, en realidad es un probador de cuanto volumen de combustible inyectan pero al agregarle fluidos limpiadores estos actuan sobre los inyectores y los dejan operativos. Aclarado esto debemos ordenar un poco las ideas para qconfluyan y se relice este proyecto. bye foreros


----------



## veloz

Hola soy nuevo quisiera saber si al funcionar con 12v. el 555, con cuanto votios de salida trabaja los 
inyectores en mi estudio se que los inyectores trabajan de 0.5 a 5 voltios maximo. bye


----------



## gabriel291191

lombricultor dijo:


> Amigo Grabriel291191, te envio un circuito con un 555 y una coneccion al un TRansistor que activa un Rele que puede accionar el Inyector OK.
> 
> Amigo puedes usar una fuente de 12 Vdc hasta 14 Vdc (15 max). Vr1, te determina el tiempo de Inactividad y el Tiempo de Activacion lo determina Vr1 + Vr2. C1 te afecta ambos tiempos siendo directamente proporcinal. El circuito lo monte y funsionan bien en fisico. Trata de Conseguir el Circuit Wizard para montar los circuitos haces pruebas de tiempo, y creo que trendras lo que deseas.


gracias ya con esto lo resolvi pero el chsite es q no aga muchos ruido y los reles gneran ruido y no se si puedna manejar los platino la apertura muy rapida por cierto que numero de transistor usaste


----------



## bebeto

Con un buen transistor alzanza... 

Con el Tip162 sobra.... si lo conseguís (este es darlington)
Pero yo creo que con tansolo un 2n3055 alcanza.


----------



## pandacba

El mayor problema para hacer una lavador por ultrasonido es obtener el cabezal piezo de la potencia adecuada, el resto es demasiado simple una señal cuya precuencia este entre 30 y 40Khz e incluso 50Khz, por lo que se partira de un oscilador más un amplificador de potencia y a su vez como indico Z los inyectores tienen que activarse como si estuvieran trabajando para una correcta limpieza interior.
A falta de cabezal se puede probar con tweters piezos, tambien hay otro sistema que es utilzando el ferrite de un flyback dañado, solo la mitad el cual se "adhiere" a la cuba que si o si tiene que ser metálica y se hace un arrollamiento en el mismo, y se hace circular una corriente alterna de una frecuencia de entre 30 y 40Khz y funciona, si consigo más detalles se los paso, o me pongo a experimentar algo, reparo lavadoras por ultrsonido comerciales


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che, silfab por ejemplo vende las pastillas ultrasonicas de los nebulizadores, esas no sirven para el equipo limpiador???


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> che, silfab por ejemplo vende las pastillas ultrasonicas de los nebulizadores, esas no sirven para el equipo limpiador???.....


Sip, son un poco chicas (Potencia) pero te sirven.


----------



## yamid456

Hola acerca de lavador como resuelvo el problema de matener la presion*-* *DE* combustible ya que todos los reguladores de presion funcionan con vacumm es decir necesitan vacio para modificarla y nose que tipo de valvula se utilizaria para hacerlo si alguien sabe diganme; ademas estuve pensadon y otra forma de regular la presion seria controlando el voltaje de ingreso a la bomba de combustible pero como seria el circuito para ello.

Es una especie de dimer lo imagino asi alguien me puede ayudar.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

yamid456 dijo:


> Hola acerca de lavador como resuelvo el problema de matener la presion*-* *DE* combustible ya que todos los reguladores de presion funcionan con vacumm es decir necesitan vacio para modificarla ......



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

¿ Y para que quieres regular la presión de combustible ?


----------



## yamid456

pues porque si no regulas la presiond e combustible al abrir los inyectores, bajara la presion y no estaran trabajando a la que debe ser, ademas si estan cerrados todos se crea una sobre persion por eso lo digo!!


----------



## elbrujo

No, para eso esta la flauta que le aporta caudal


----------



## Fogonazo

elbrujo dijo:


> No, para eso esta la flauta que le aporta caudal



Y la válvula de alivio que mantiene la presión constante.


----------



## robocop2

es necesario un regulador de presion, para saber que se esta probando con la presion adecuada, estos lo venden con un manometro y un regulador manual, ya hice el soporte tengo las probetas, la bomba el generador de pulsos, la riel de inyectores, solo me falta el regulador de presion, lo subi en el youtube,   solo escibe "simulador de pulsos para inyectores 2"

LIMA PERU


----------



## franciscorlockwood

y hice una maquina una etapa astable y monoestable con 555 una bomba de gasolina de 100 psi una flauta 4 recipientes un regulador de presion y listo compras la lavadora ultrasonica que es barata y estas listo el que quiera informacionq ue me mande un correo



yamid456 dijo:


> pues porque si no regulas la presiond e combustible al abrir los inyectores, bajara la presion y no estaran trabajando a la que debe ser, ademas si estan cerrados todos se crea una sobre persion por eso lo digo!!


eso es falso el caudal de 4 inyectores juntos no afecta mas de 4 psi el total de la presion de la bomba necesitas controlar la presion para bajarla de 100 a 40 ( bronco century ) a 80 ( japon) yo las he hecho y nunca hay variacion de presion apreciable

y eso lo regulas en el retorno con una llave


----------



## Fogonazo

franciscorlockwood dijo:


> ...... el que quiera informacionq ue me mande un correo....



¿ Y por que no mejor publicas en forma "Pública" la información para que todos podamos acceder a ella ?

*Normas del Foro 2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## franciscorlockwood

bueno dejame recopilar todo y tomar fotos del siguente que haga


----------



## walfal

robocop2 dijo:


> es necesario un regulador de presion, para saber que se esta probando con la presion adecuada, estos lo venden con un manometro y un regulador manual, ya hice el soporte tengo las probetas, la bomba el generador de pulsos, la riel de inyectores, solo me falta el regulador de presion, lo subi en el youtube,   solo escibe "simulador de pulsos para inyectores 2"
> 
> LIMA PERU


hola a todos soy nuevo y la verdad que veo cosas muy interesantes en este sitio los felicito,bueno te comento que si hiciste el riel para inyectores no te rompas la cabeza con el tema de como regular la presion es sencillo en el riel tenes una entrada de presion eso esta correcto ahora para regular la presion solo tenes que hacerle una salida al riel donde le adosas una canillita de esas lindas que giran 1/4 de vuelta para que vuelva la nafta al deposito entonces lo que haces es ir cerrando la canilla hasta que en el manometro te marque la presion que buscas esto es mejor (lo hice muchas veces) porque segun la marca de auto puede variar la presion de trabajo ej. 2.8bar 3.0bar etc, como manometro yo uso uno de presion de aceite fijate la escala cada 1bar equivale a 13 lbs (2.8bar = 36.4lbs) espero les sirva


----------



## maticipo

hola quiero hacer un generador de pulso para realizar la limpieza de inyectores electrónicos. quiero limpiar los 4 a la ves si alguien me da  algún diseño se lo agradezco gracias.


----------



## robocop2

hola maticipo, en este foro esta lo que buscas, pero si no encuentras, aqui hay mas informacion, suerte 
http://yoreparo.com/foros/electroni...robador-de-inyectores-por-etma-t140762_0.html


----------



## johanreyes

saludos, quisiera saber como se hace un transductor ultrasonico de nucleo de ferrita. el oscilador no es problema, solo el trasnd.. si algien sabe por favor publique el dato. quiero hacer una lavadora ultrasonica para limpiar inyectore de vehiculos...


----------



## javi593

amigos e fabricado una batea de ultrasonido para lavar placas de celulares... pero mi problema es que el transductor consume mucha corriente... el mismo esta hecho en un fliback de tv como núcleo y posee un bobinado que hice yo... mi pregunta es... como hago para que consuma menos corriente?


----------



## paitokio

javi593 dijo:


> amigos e fabricado una batea de ultrasonido para lavar placas de celulares... pero mi problema es que el transductor consume mucha corriente... el mismo esta hecho en un fliback de tv como núcleo y posee un bobinado que hice yo... mi pregunta es... como hago para que consuma menos corriente?








ola javi593 aqui te dejo este link que me sirvio mucho para lograr el efecto ultrasonido incluye el esquematico.... despues me cuentas como te fue!

saludos

atte Paitokio!


----------



## daniel diaz hernandez

amigos del foro antes que nada gracias por su ayuda ya que visitando el foro despeje varias de mis dudas porque la verdad yo no estudie electronica pero me gusta tanto que he investigado muchisimo y he realizado varios proyectos la mayoria con errores pero hechando a perder se aprende, bueno yo soy mecanico automotriz y quise hacer un pulsador para inyectores investigue y probe diferentes diseños pero decidi modificar los mismos y probarlo en realidad solo los fusione pero funciona bien no lo he probado dejandolo encendido mucho tiempo pero espero que a alguien le sirva ya que no tengo mucha esperiencia en electronica y quisiera aportar algo como agradecimiento a todos los especialistas del foro, gracias por su ayuda  
 les dejo este proyecto que lo hice en pcb wizard que en verdad me ha servido.
 se aceptan sugerencias


----------



## mtssound

hola daniel

disculpa mi ignorancia pero que es y para que sirve este pulsador para inyectores? vos pulsas e inyecta o como es que funciona?

gracias


----------



## daniel diaz hernandez

es para mandar pulsos a los inyectores, lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un proyecto para lavar y probar inyectores y disculpenme a mi soy nuevo y no me explique con claridad solo quise colaborar con el foro


----------



## maligno

daniel diaz hernandez dijo:
			
		

> amigos del foro antes que nada gracias por su ayuda ya que visitando el foro despeje varias de mis dudas porque la verdad yo no estudie electronica pero me gusta tanto que he investigado muchisimo y he realizado varios proyectos la mayoria con errores pero hechando a perder se aprende, bueno yo soy mecanico automotriz y quise hacer un pulsador para inyectores investigue y probe diferentes diseños pero decidi modificar los mismos y probarlo en realidad solo los fusione pero funciona bien no lo he probado dejandolo encendido mucho tiempo pero espero que a alguien le sirva ya que no tengo mucha esperiencia en electronica y quisiera aportar algo como agradecimiento a todos los especialistas del foro, gracias por su ayuda
> les dejo este proyecto que lo hice en pcb wizard que en verdad me ha servido.
> se aceptan sugerencias



Saludos colega
es muy buena herramienta un pulsador de inyectores y en general si lo usas en banco no necesitas activarlo mas de 10 min. en otras aplicaciones si puede ser importante el factor de tiempo ej: si lo usas para arrancar un motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pasaron por aquí ?

Fabricar limpiador de inyectores de autos 

Como hacer un pulsador digital para inyectores de autos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/dilema-transistor-mosfet-15408/


----------



## daniel diaz hernandez

gracias por sus comentarios amigos del foro
efectivamente amigo maligno lo uso solo para el banco nadamas que el que uso tiene algunas modificaciones que le hizo un compañero, para arrancar los motores tengo un ecm modificado para emergencias


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo, quien de ustedes sabe o tiene el circuito para accionar la valvula IAC para regulerla sin desmontarla del vehiculo, gracias jaimeji


----------



## Trev

Hola..tengo un tele viejo..pretendo desarmarlo para quitarle el nucleo famoso de ferrita que se necesita para armar el generador de ultrasonido ya tengo el pulsador..hay algun riesgo al desarmar el tele?? no se nada de televisores o sino donde puedo conseguir un nucleo de ferrita en U??


----------



## Trev

Hola bueno nadie contesta..



javi593 dijo:


> amigos e fabricado una batea de ultrasonido para lavar placas de celulares... pero mi problema es que el transductor consume mucha corriente... el mismo esta hecho en un fliback de tv como núcleo y posee un bobinado que hice yo... mi pregunta es... como hago para que consuma menos corriente?



mmm yo le conecte a la bobina (q ya la saque) un cap.en paralelo este en serie con un zener calculando la reactancia adecuada segun la f. de trabajo claro y listo..el zener se lo pongo para compensar mas rapidamente la inercia de la bobina(ovbio q ademas de su diodo en antiparalelo)..salu2


----------



## piramides

saludos  colegas yo tambien estoy en la misma empresa para la fabricacion de una tina de lavado por ultrasonido y no he podido  hallar el diagrama del circuito. sobre todo lo que es el calculo del transformador de salida. atentamente  piramides


----------



## DJ DRACO

No se utilizan piezzoeléctricos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pueden empezar desarmando un tweeter piezoeléctrico barato 







Lo que podría ser de ferrita es el núcleo del transformador elevador del oscilador 

- Unificado al tema adecuado -


----------



## manuelguillen

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pueden empezar desarmando un tweeter piezoeléctrico barato
> 
> http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=31412209_2600.jpg&v=E
> 
> Lo que podría ser de ferrita es el núcleo del transformador elevador del oscilador
> 
> - Unificado al tema adecuado -



los tweeter no dan los resultados que se espera es muy leve su reacción se necesita algo mas grande ya hice la prueba con los que pones en las imágenes y aun nada y con tres modelos distintos y de diferentes capacidades y los tweeter no responden muy bien


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , no es lo específico , ¿ Con que voltaje los estás manejando ?


----------



## powerful

Hola Foreros, sólo es la la inquietud de un ignorante en el tema.

Si exageramos y ponemos que un carro full deportivo gire a una velocidad máxima de " 20,000 RPM ", en RPS sería :20,000/60 = 333.33 RPS como Máximo (333.33Rev por Segundo).

Si los inyectores se abren y cierran(ON/OFF) al ciclaje de 333HZ com máximo ( con un duty cicle ajustable entre 5% a 95%).

Porque se habla de hasta 50Khz???.

Los que hemos experimentado con relays sabemos que si aumentamos la frecuencia llega un momento en que el vástago del relay se queda inmovil , no puede seguir la frecuencia aplicada , y estamos hablando sólo de algunas decenas de HERTZ .

En algunas máquinas "Made in Germany" he leido en los display que empiezan con 1000RPM y suben hasta 6000RPM, lo que si regulan son la presión inicial y final del líquido limpiador, que también es una receta secreta Germany.

Lo que me comento el dueño de la limpiadora de inyectores del cual me hice amigo,( ya que le vendí un cargador 12V/24v/80A con buster a precio de remate), me dijo textualmente:" como crees que en 10minutos se limpie un injector que se  ha taponeado en más de 2 años , la unica forma es que le saquemos la mier.. al inyector"; finalizó diciendome que el nunca limpiaba sus inyectores lo que hacia era tanquear su camioneta con 98 octanos y se limpiaban solos, despues retornaba a 90 octanos por los siguientes 2 años. He preferido esta recomendación de un experto, que por cierto me olvidaba de decirles que es ing. electromecánico.

A la espera de sus respuestas!!!

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

hola a todos ....les presento el liquido para limpiar inyectores ....bombas de nafta y carburadores por sumersion.....
thinner 500.....50%
creolina o fluido manchester ....50% 

se mete todo en un recipiente y se deja una noche al otro dia esta todo brillante y limpio.me lo dio un amigo que tien taller de inyeccion hace mas de 40 años


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mario mza dijo:


> hola a todos ....les presento el liquido para limpiar inyectores ....bombas de nafta y carburadores por sumersion.....
> thinner 500.....50%
> creolina o fluido manchester ....50%
> 
> se mete todo en un recipiente y se deja una noche al otro dia esta todo brillante y limpio.me lo dio un amigo que tien taller de inyeccion hace mas de 40 años




todo bien con tu amigo, pero hace 40 años ya habia inyeccion??

por otro lado, las partes de goma y plastico se hacen pelota con thinner??


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

si claro que habia inyeccion....aunque no a nafta sino diesel....yo te hablo de sumergir el inyector en esta mezcla el inyector propiamente dicho es metalico para que aguante la presion de la camara de combustion....querido zeta


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mario mza dijo:


> si claro que habia inyeccion....aunque no a nafta sino diesel....yo te hablo de sumergir el inyector en esta mezcla el inyector propiamente dicho es metalico para que aguante la presion de la camara de combustion....querido zeta




la inyeccion de esa epoca era mecanica, que nada que ver con la inyeccion electronica actual(ni de gasoil ni de nafta) y los inyectores traen partes plasticas y o´rings de goma o teflon






para hacer una correcta limpieza del inyector se tieneque hacer pasar el liquido limpiador como si del combustible mismo se tratase, remojar no sirve.

todo el inyector es de plastico, puede tener partes metalicas, el pico que entra en la camara de combustion segun el modelo de inyector/tipo de motor apoya sobre el metal de la camara de combustion por eso se banca la presion. y si es monopunto solo trae metal en 2 o 3 lugares no mas.

de todas formas lo que se tapa son los filtros(que pueden ser o no metalicos) internos del inyector y el pico donde sale el aerosol.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

esto sirve para los metalicos....aunque el thinner rebajado al 50 no debe ablandar el plastico ni los o.rings cuestion de probar con un inyector que no sirva.... te cuento algo, yo era encargado de deposito de materiales de pintureria y miles de veces llene el tanque de mi auto con thinner y nunca  tuve problemas ya que es muy similar a la nafta solo que tiene mucho mas octanaje....yo solo sugiero que lo haga el que tenga ganas de hacerlo ....la ciencia se hizo con prueba y error mucha suerte....


----------



## powerful

Mario mza, aunque es un foro de electrónica te aclaro algunos conceptos: el thinner no tiene capacidad antidetonante (OCTANAJE) de la gasolina ,...lo que tiene es mayor capacidad de explosión ( capacidad calorífica y eso te dá la sensación que elevaste el octanaje) pero a costa de que averies tu coche. A la larga el thinner daña las válvulas, corroe las mangueras, come empaques, come o´rings de los injectores, etc.Te puede servir para una emergencia cuando no quiere arrancar, pero su uso contínuo te vá ha traer más idas a la mecánica.
Fijate que los "famosos Cleaners injectors" no lo puedes utilizar indiscriminadamente, yo malogré mi primer juego de inyectores por echar una botellita mensual y con el tanque lleno, fué hace más de 15años cuando era un notable ignorante del tema.
SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## TULLIO

Hola a todos, lo que indica  robocop2 en  el  numero 75 funciona de mil maravillas.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

powerful dijo:


> Mario mza, aunque es un foro de electrónica te aclaro algunos conceptos: el thinner no tiene capacidad antidetonante (OCTANAJE) de la gasolina ,...lo que tiene es mayor capacidad de explosión ( capacidad calorífica y eso te dá la sensación que elevaste el octanaje) pero a costa de que averies tu coche. A la larga el thinner daña las válvulas, corroe las mangueras, come empaques, come o´rings de los injectores, etc.Te puede servir para una emergencia cuando no quiere arrancar, pero su uso contínuo te vá ha traer más idas a la mecánica.
> Fijate que los "famosos Cleaners injectors" no lo puedes utilizar indiscriminadamente, yo malogré mi primer juego de inyectores por echar una botellita mensual y con el tanque lleno, fué hace más de 15años cuando era un notable ignorante del tema.
> SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!



huy que lastima por los inyectores.....a los mios no le pasan absolutamente nada mira que hace mas de 5 años que los tengo y lo habre usado un año con thinner y no me paso nada...no lo estaria recomendando...por otro lado me alegra muchisimo que no seas ignorante en el tema saludos


----------



## JoniDf

hola ! por experiencia les digo q si los inyectores no estan de ultima como para mandarlos a la batea , si la falla no es grave deberian agregar un buen ñimpia inyectores con eso tiene que andar bien en el caso que el vehiculo use gnc y el uso de la nafta halla quedado de lado y se tapo todo a veces ni la mejor batea los destapa saludos !


----------



## cristimat

Estimados, primero me presento, mi nombre es Cristian, soy de Argentina y soy nuevo en el grupo. No entiendo mucho de electrònica, peroquiero construir un sistema para limpiar los inyectores de mi auto. El tema es que tengo un coche diesel, sistema hdi. He oido por allì que el sistema que se ha fomentado en el foro para generar que los inyectores se activen fuera del coche, resulta util para inyectores de motores nafteros puesto que el voltaje que utilizan y la resistencia que poseen no son muy grandes. Sin embargo, tengo entendido que los inyectores de motores diesel, se activan utilizando mayor tensiòn y poseen una resistencia mayor.
Si alguien me puede ayudar, me serìa de mucha utilidad. 
Si alguien pudiera decirme como construir un sistema para poder activar los inyectores diesel me serìa de gran ayuda.
Muchas gracias.
Cristian


----------



## whon gio

yo compre la placa armada y no funciona le falta potencia la mayoria de sus circuitos son iguales son unos chantas con los celulares igual



yo arme uno y funciona pero es para la prueba de los mismos es un generador de onda cuadrada variable en frecuencia simula las RPM del motor y el ancho que es el tiempo de inyeccion son circuito muy faciles el primero utilice integrado 555 dos y otro mas economico con un lm 324 no se como subir el circuito pero en la web hay varios es bueno esto de realizar circuitos para reparar automoviles por que los equipos son muy alto costo otra cosa es un probador de valvulas IAC que es un motor pap de 4 cables no encuentro nada tiene que girar e invertir el sentido para desarmar y armar y luego poder regular es simple pero no lo puedo hacer tengo algo con un mc 3479 pero es muy alto el csto me piden aprox 90 dolares y para la limpieza lo mejor es por ultrasonido pero no hay circuitos como tambien seria algo muy util reparacion de ECU y algun probador los sensores son mas simples yo tengo 3 potenciometros puestos en tanden para simular los sensores yo soy tecnico en electronica pero por 20 años no hice nada y hoy el avance me dejo afuera pero algo recuerdo y fui mecanico y electricidad y hoy estoy haciendo electronica de autos que parece muy complicado pero no es tanto podemos ayudar a muchos mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos pero mecanica trabaje mucho tiempo y puedo aportar para realizar los probadores muchas gracias y si tienen algo para valvulas IAC y para batea por ultrasonido lo agradesco


----------



## analogico

whon gio dijo:


> yo compre la placa armada y no funciona le falta potencia la mayoria de sus circuitos son iguales son unos chantas con los celulares igual
> 
> 
> 
> yo arme uno y funciona pero es para la prueba de los mismos es un generador de onda cuadrada variable en frecuencia simula las RPM del motor y el ancho que es el tiempo de inyeccion son circuito muy faciles el primero utilice integrado 555 dos y otro mas economico con un lm 324 no se como subir el circuito pero en la web hay varios es bueno esto de realizar circuitos para reparar automoviles por que los equipos son muy alto costo otra cosa es un probador de valvulas IAC que es un motor pap de 4 cables no encuentro nada tiene que girar e invertir el sentido para desarmar y armar y luego poder regular es simple pero no lo puedo hacer tengo algo con un mc 3479 pero es muy alto el csto me piden aprox 90 dolares y para la limpieza lo mejor es por ultrasonido pero no hay circuitos como tambien seria algo muy util reparacion de ECU y algun probador los sensores son mas simples yo tengo 3 potenciometros puestos en tanden para simular los sensores yo soy tecnico en electronica pero por 20 años no hice nada y hoy el avance me dejo afuera pero algo recuerdo y fui mecanico y electricidad y hoy estoy haciendo electronica de autos que parece muy complicado pero no es tanto podemos ayudar a muchos mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos pero mecanica trabaje mucho tiempo y puedo aportar para realizar los probadores muchas gracias y si tienen algo para valvulas IAC y para batea por ultrasonido lo agradesco



aqui mismo en eel foro puedes subir tu circuito
un poco mas abajo en la pagina de respuesta
adjuntar archivo


----------



## kaiser80s

consulta colega* ,* las out inyec y las selec van a cada extremo de los pines del inyector common rail * , *es *c*ierto o me equivoco


----------



## sazcurra

kuzhertz dijo:


> Hola nuevamente foreros he investigado mas sobre este tema y encontré información que me parece muy importante y la voy a compartir con ustedes, para poder variar la frecuencia (Hz) o Rpms en el caso de los lavadores de inyectores se emplea *convertidores de voltaje a frecuencia, *esto quiere decir que a la entrada de estos circuitos se les inyecta un voltaje CD regulado y variable estos valores son interpretados y convertidos por el IC a frecuencia.
> 
> En esta oportunidad encontré el diagrama y montaje del IC LM331, espero que le den vueltas y vueltas al diagrama para poder concretar nuestro lavador de inyectores.



Hola kuzhertz, soy nuevo en el sitio. Es totalmente cierto lo que decís, lo que describís es un VCO (Voltage Controled Oscilator), o sea, Oscilador Controlado por Voltaje. Es una técnica que se utiliza mucho en la recepción de FM, pero bueno, ese es otro tema, lo mismo no quita que se pueda utilizar en otras aplicaciones como ésta. Lo que si, mucho no entiendo lo que anteriormente planteaste respecto de la diferencia entre frecuencia y tiempo, ya que la frecuencia es la inversa al período (tiempo), o sea:

T=1/F

donde:
T=tiempo (o período)
F=frecuencia.

Bueno, también me pondré a investigar, y si puedo, aporto algo.

Saludos.





kuzhertz dijo:


> Hola nuevamente foreros he investigado mas sobre este tema y encontré información que me parece muy importante y la voy a compartir con ustedes, para poder variar la frecuencia (Hz) o Rpms en el caso de los lavadores de inyectores se emplea *convertidores de voltaje a frecuencia, *esto quiere decir que a la entrada de estos circuitos se les inyecta un voltaje CD regulado y variable estos valores son interpretados y convertidos por el IC a frecuencia.
> 
> En esta oportunidad encontré el diagrama y montaje del IC LM331, espero que le den vueltas y vueltas al diagrama para poder concretar nuestro lavador de inyectores.



Hola kuzhertz, soy nuevo en el sitio. Es totalmente cierto lo que decís, lo que describís es un VCO (Voltage Controled Oscilator), o sea, Oscilador Controlado por Voltaje. Es una técnica que se utiliza mucho en la recepción de FM, pero bueno, ese es otro tema, lo mismo no quita que se pueda utilizar en otras aplicaciones como ésta. Lo que si, mucho no entiendo lo que anteriormente planteaste respecto de la diferencia entre frecuencia y tiempo, ya que la frecuencia es la inversa al período (tiempo), o sea:

T=1/F

donde:
T=tiempo (o período)
F=frecuencia.

Bueno, también me pondré a investigar, y si puedo, aporto algo.

Saludos.


----------



## ejer

hola, amigos necesito un poco de su ayuda aqui tengo un generador de pulso para inyectores y donde lo marque con un punto rojo le pongo el dedo y el pontensimetro en la mitad es cuando comienza a oscilar en tonce quiero un en que falla esto o que puedo hacer para mejorar lo agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Rich

Hola buen dia.

Me construí un pequeño pulsador de inyectores para experimentar, pero no logro que accione los inyectores.

Consulte con el autor del circuito y no estuvo muy en la disposición de resolver el problema.

Espero que alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto.
Cuando conecto algún inyector, relevador o una bobina simple, se pierden los pulsos y el led queda estatico y baja todo el voltaje en el circuito al grado de querer apagarse.

Probé con un voltimetro y el voltaje fue de 4v a la salida (supongo que no es suficiente para accionar las bobinas).

No soy muy entendido en el diseño de circuitos pero si me las arreglo para hacerlos funcionar, espero me puedan ayudar para saber si esto funciona o mejor busco otro diseño.


Gracias.


----------



## solaris8

no recuerdo en que tema esta, pero funciona y esta probado....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/tina-ultrasonica-13026/index4.html

revisen las respuestas....
#67 - #74


----------



## Rich

Ahora mismo lo busco.

Y así a simple vista no se nota nada mal en el esquema que subí?


----------



## solaris8

que funcion cumple el 7805, que regula???


----------



## locodelafonola

hola amigo Rich., bueno yo arme el que comenta solaris 8 .,(esquema de el yo lo fabrique) en cuanto al circuito que posteaste hay varias cosas que no me cierran.,una es la que comenta solaris8.,​ y la otra las bases delos trancictores no tiene resistencia ., por otro lado.,​ creo que el timer queda mal configurado porque le metes positivo donde debreia ir masa​ (por mas que tenga las resistencias un corto seguro jajajajajajajaja)​ lo malo amigaso solaris es que no me acuerdo donde subi los PDF., (es la vejez che ....jajajajajajajaja)​ y si mal no recuerdo tambien hice una reforma para los common rail​ o sea la misma placa para todos


----------



## Rich

Yo también pregunte de la función del regulador y el autor respondió con un vídeo del circuito en funcionamiento...

De hecho ese pulsador lo requiero para probar inyectores common rail


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que 7805 + 100 Ohms hacen de push-up (encender) a las bases de los 4 transistores finales y entonces el primer transistor los apaga ?


----------



## Rich

Asi parece, cuando el led del lado del 555 enciende los otros se apagan.


----------



## solaris8

rich!...
gentileza del locodelafonola....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/recicladero-arenero-109982/index14.html


----------



## Rich

Muchas gracias solaris8 me pondré manos a la obra, espero encontrar los componentes aquí en mi ciudad.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## solaris8

proba en steren, pero los componentes no son "dificiles" o  raros....

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/

ni caros, cuatro 555 te salen $10....

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-468494737-ne555-_JM_


----------



## Rich

Bien, creo que probare con el esquema de solaris solo que algunos componentes no les alcanzo a leer el numero.

Y en el esquema que utilize, se podra eliminar el 7805 y los transistores de salida y con el tip112 (el del led) conectarlo al un rele de unos 5v?


----------



## locodelafonola

hola Rich., bueno a verrrrrrr ., si lo quieres utilizar para limpiar los comnon rail .,​ tienes que armar la segunda vercion porque trabajan (de acuerdo el tipo que sea en 80 o 100v​ y es algo que vas a tener que estudiar un poco para entenderlo bueno aparte de eso., el crcuito que pusiste puede funcionar (me quedan serias dudas)pero a vos no te va a servir​ porque se alimentan .,como ya te dije en 80 y 100v., ese circuito es para 12v .,la vercion que tienes que armar es la 2 ., que esta separada la alimentacion para 80/100v tambien presta atencion a los transistores NO son TIP​ el circuito con los diodos y los capacitores estan preparados para aguantar la "remanencia" de las bobinas de los inyectores​ por eso son IRF en cuanto al esquema .,tenes el esquematico donde te dijo solaris ., en la tina tambien si agrandas con la "lupa" EN TU VISOR DE PDF .,​ vas a ver con claridad los valores de los componetes., y como van conectados en el impreso (en el PDF guia de montaje)​


----------



## Rich

Bueno, los common rail que he visto últimamente son a 12v. Según tengo entendido sólo un fabricante utiliza actuadores piezoelectricos, el cual casi no tiene presencia en México.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola Rich ., a ver ... por eso te desia que leyeras .,claro que anda con 12v ., pero el multiplicador de voltaje queda en el auto​ no esta en el inyector.,y ese es el error que todos cometen ., busca datos y vas aver​ mi querido amigaso solaris tiene datos de ellos., he incluso tipo por modelo de auto.,ejemplo jepp cherokee​ y por si no te diste cuenta fijate de que pais es​


----------



## Rich

Soy técnico diesel de hace unos 20 años, creo que tengo un poquito de experiencia por ese lado, además los inyectores que pienso revisar tienen un gran letrero que dice 12v.


----------



## locodelafonola

ok compañero  no discuto su experiencia., es mas la respeto .,​ ahora un injector common rail es esto​ Ver el archivo adjunto 83942 como vras dice 12v bien claro., perooooooo ., tambien esta el circuito elevador a 100v., y eso no esta en la ecu.,​ lease esto mi amigo.,Ver el archivo adjunto 47344​ asi no anda tanto en tinieblas., TODOS LOS SISTEMAS COMMON RAIL FUNCIONAN IGUAL (disel y nafteros)​ nesesitan alto voltaje para que el piezoelectrico haga una neubulizacion en el momento de la inyeccion., asi el combustible tiene mayor rendimiento​


----------



## Rich

Yo creo que ese sistema debe ser muy específico, porque en este momento estoy midiendo el voltaje al arnés del inyector y es de 12 voltios.

Ahora experimentando un poco, elimine el regulador de 5v y si pudo abrir el relevador de 12v.

Ahora, si cambio ese regulador por uno de 12v podrá funcionar ese circuito?


----------



## locodelafonola

hola Rich., buenoeso es mas comun de lo que se cree., y nadie se imagina que dentro de O"ring duro alla una pastilla de silicio con la electronica​ en cuanto al circuito sip puede ser que lo habra.,​ pero tambien tenes que ver que tenga un alimentacion buena.,o sea que tenga los 12v ., con buen amperaje​ si no tenes una fuente buena ., procura que sea con una bateria bien cargada​ aunque no lo creas los inyectores tiene un pico de consumo respetable​ tal vez sea que tu fuente no tiene la suficiente respuesta .,​ y al sacarle el regulador alli si se pueda exitar el inyector​


----------



## Rich

Pues probe con la misma bateria que usa el motor para funcionar y en la salida que va a los inyectores me da 4.5v, al quitar el regulador me dio los 12v


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Pues probe con la misma bateria que usa el motor para funcionar y en la salida que va a los inyectores me da 4.5v, al quitar el regulador me dio los 12v


bueno entonces es el circuito .,¿¿¿¿ tengo una duda ., podes medir el voltaje que tenes en el pin de salida de 555 y que va a la base del transtor ?????​


----------



## Rich

Con 6v da 4v y con 12v da 10v sin el regulador de 5v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá TODOS esos Darlington por configuración Sziklai ganarás 1 V en cada uno

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=7NuhVMT9Co-INpO_hIgC&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## locodelafonola

hola ., bueno .,​


Rich dijo:


> Con 6v da 4v y con 12v da 10v sin el regulador de 5v


el circuito tiene que funcionar con 12v .,porque el calculo de la ocilacion (apertura y cierre del injector) esta calculado para ese voltaje​ sospecho que el 7805 ., cumple la funcion que dijo dosme., ¿¿¿¿ el porque ???​ supongo que para acortar el tiempo de respuesta del injector., como si fuera que tiene un valor de volts cercano al de apertura o accionamiento ., entonces reduce el tiempo de respuesta​


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá TODOS esos Darlington por configuración Sziklai ganarás 1 V en cada uno
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=7NuhVMT9Co-INpO_hIgC&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


 dosme fijate el esquematico de que yo arme.,​_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965283/ _la coneccion del IRF es igual ., pero tiene los caps y el diodo para inversa en paralelo con la coneccion del inyector​ que si no estoy equivocado., vendria a ser lo mismo., que  el otro circuito.,​ porque la corriente que no consume el injector., queda almacenada en el capasitor y asi  sea usado en el siguiente pulso (disparo)., tipo encendido electronico por descarga capacitiva​ lo que si te puedo decr .,es que con los IRF.,como esta la configuracion los "sacude" alos injectores que da gusto​ tambien lo bueno de ese circuito., al ser doble monoestable., el tiempo de apertura (tiempo que el injector permanece abierto) no varia si aumentamos la cantidades de pulsaciones​ bueno los dos circuitos son parecidos pero el que yo arme es mas elaborado., pero los componetes son comunes., no hay nada raro​


----------



## Rich

Osea que ya no entendí


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Osea que ya no entendí


 te explico lo que dijo dosme
 asi como esta ese circuito., los tip consumen mucha coriente ., si cambias los trancistore (tip) por otro tipo., ejemplo que el te muestra ( ganas un volt por cada configuracion)​


----------



## Rich

Pero en teoría, si cambio ese regulador de 5 por uno de 12 la salida llegaría a los 12 u 11?

Hasta con 10v logre abrir las bobinas, supongo que si el circuito da por lo menos unos 11v puede funcionar.


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Pero en teoría, si cambio ese regulador de 5 por uno de 12 la salida llegaría a los 12 u 11?
> Hasta con 10v logre abrir las bobinas, supongo que si el circuito da por lo menos unos 11v puede funcionar.


 aver no hace falta que pongas un regulador de 12v.,porque el circuito se alimenta con 12v.,​ para que entiendas como funciona., en la patilla 3 del 555., (salida de pulso) va a la base de primer tip112 ., en el colector de ese transcistor tiene conectado una resistencia de 100Ω que viene de la salida de 7805 (tendiamos serca de unos 4v) despues de la resistencia​ tambien en ese punto hay conectada una resitencia de 10k.,eso es para darle un valor alto hacia masa .,entonces cuando tenemos un pulso de la patilla 3 en la base del tip112., conecta el emisor con masa., en su camino mas corto (porque teniamos la resitencia de 10k en paralelo)​ o sea que los otros 4 transcistores dejan de conducir (los inyectores accionados)., se desconectan .,ahora me estoy dando cuenta que a vos no se te acionan​ entonces supongo que hay algo mal en el circuito​ puede ser que el valor de las resitencias no sean el correcto​ o tengas a la salida del pin 3 un voltaje alto siempre y que no oscile​ porque a mi entender (y segun lo que sospecha dosme y yo tambien) el funcionamiento es al revez de lo que razonas., el pulso lo desactiva (al inyector ) NO lo activa (al inyector)​ no se si me entendes ahora​


----------



## jpmonje

Hola a todos:
Encare este proyecto con un amigo (el mecánico) y tengo algunas dudas que despejar. Aclaro que yo mecánica cero y electrónica algo, no demasiado.
Hace un tiempo, en mis comienzos fabrique el limpiador por ultrasonido para piezas pequeñas que se encuentra ya al principio de este post, trabaja con un CD4049, un CD4093 y tiene un trimmer pequeño para ajustar la frecuencia que va de 12kHz a 245kHz aproximadamente, como la usaba para limpiar placas pequeñas de celulares y otras siempre trabajó en 50kHz, y rindió todas las condiciones deseadas.
Mi duda específica es en que frecuencia se deben limpiar los inyectores de automóviles y cuanto tiempo. También pensé que se podría acoplar algun tipo de amplificador al circuito que ya tengo para incrementar la potencia, no se por donde comenzar.
En cuanto al buzzer, pensaba usar transductores de ultrasonido, varios en paralelo, pero no se cuantos ni que resultado dará.
Por ahora encararé la fabricación del generador de pulsos para probarlos y luego les cuento como me fue.
Saludos.


----------



## Rich

Actualizando al experimento qie realicé, quité el 7805 y conecte directamente los 112 y no pasó nada, sólo la parte del oscilador funcionó.

Quiero probar con un regulador de 12v a ver sí así me funciona.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola Rich era lo que me imaginaba., pero antes que sigas.,​ ¿¿¿¿ en el pin 3 del 555., tenes conectado un led con resistencia no ????​ fijate si el ciclo de encendiddo y apagado ., varia con el potenciometro antes que conectes nada .,​


----------



## Rich

Si, Si varía. Cuando conecto los tips, prenden unos y apaga el de la salida. 

Aquí subo una imagen del circuito, igual y tengo un error en las conexiones, aquí quite el 7805 para experimentar



Ah, cabe aclarar que no encontré un porenciometro de 500 y use uno doble de 250, también se me acabaron las resistencias de 1k y use una de otro valor, supongo que no afecta a la salida.


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Si, Si varía. Cuando conecto los tips, prenden unos y apaga el de la salida.
> Aquí subo una imagen del circuito, igual y tengo un error en las conexiones, aquí quite el 7805 para experimentar
> 
> Ah, cabe aclarar que no encontré un porenciometro de 500 y use uno doble de 250, también se me acabaron las resistencias de 1k y use una de otro valor, supongo que no afecta a la salida.


bueno si es en la parte del ocilador., lo que va a pasar es que no valla a la frecuencia de debe oscilar lo raro es que los transcitores de salida deben prender los 4 juntos., ahora hace lo siguiente ., saca el 7805 ., y la resistencia de 100Ω., que estaba conectada a la salida del 7805​ la conectas a los 12v de alimentacion del circuito .,​ o sea el circuito tiene que estar igual al original pero sin el 7805.,​ proba y desime que paso​


----------



## Rich

Bueno, probé sin el 7805 y su resistencia pero a 6v y los LEDs de los 112 no encendieron.

Tendré que hacerlo a 12?


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Bueno, probé sin el 7805 y su resistencia pero a 6v y los LEDs de los 112 no encendieron.
> Tendré que hacerlo a 12?


 no ., no., a 6v no.,no alcansa el voltaje para exitar los tip de salida​ proba el circuito como te explique antes ., original pero con la reforma como te indique y avisa que pasa​


----------



## Rich

Ok, entonces cuando alimente a 12 informo, por lo pronto me quedé sin baterías


----------



## Rich

Bien, ya quité el 7805 y probé con 12v.

A la salida del 555 me marca 10v.
Los 112 están funcionando con 10v.
Y los LEDs no encienden, apenas ses ven a simple vista.


----------



## locodelafonola

bueno  amigo vamos por partes., ¿¿¿¿ el led del pin 3 enciende y se apaga ????​ ¿¿¿ el voltaje de 10v ., lo mediste en el punto dela flecha azul ???​


----------



## Rich

Si a las dos. 
Coloque un rele como prueba de conexión y no funcionó.


----------



## locodelafonola

bueno ... explicame como conectas el rele​ el positivo del rele., va al positivo de la bateria., y el negativo del rele va al colector de los tip (flechas negras )​


----------



## Rich

Según yo el rele no tiene polaridad.

Eh medido el voltaje de la salida de los 112 y me da 8.1v y 8.3v


----------



## locodelafonola

si ya se que no tiene polaridad., te indicaba como tiene que ser., nada mas.,​ ahora alli no tendria que haber esa tencion.,8v y pico es muchiosimo.,tendria que ser casi 0v.,​ pues los tip conmutan masa., o sea eso es del led.,​ indicame donde esta el famoso video de que esto funciona ., asi veo y me saco de dudas​


----------



## Rich

Pulsador de Inyectores fabricado en taller automo…:


----------



## locodelafonola

sip.,ese funciona che., ahora viste en el video las ocilaciones de encendido y apagado., del led verde., con los rojos​ bueno alli., me saque la duda., la conmutacion es que como dijo dosme ., en un principio​ ahora me gustaria ver paso a paso la señales para ver donde esta el error​ baaaaaaaaaaaaa ., si queres rabiar con eso .,​ la exitacion de los tip es muy alta y no se complementa con el resto del circuito​ lo que no entiendo es ¿¿¿ porque no armas el circuito que yo arme????​ sino tendremos que cambiar la forma de analizar el circuito​ si te animas al otro hasemos un paso a paso de como armarlo​


----------



## Rich

Es la conclusión a la que estoy llegando, armar el otro circuito.

Lo malo es que aquí no hay los componentes, tendré que pedirlos...


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Es la conclusión a la que estoy llegando, armar el otro circuito.
> Lo malo es que aquí no hay los componentes, tendré que pedirlos...


 noooo che mira le voy apreguntar a solaris 8., que el conose mucho por tus lados​ y los componentes no son raros., ni tampoco dificiles .,​ si sabes planchar una camisa., ya podes fabricar la placa​


----------



## Rich

Lo que pasa ese que me gusta hacerlo en proto antes de todo, por aquello de no perder la práctica.

Sólo tengo un problema con un transistor del circuito, creo que todo lo demás es fácil de conseguir.


----------



## locodelafonola

averrrrrr ¿¿¿¿ con cual transcistor tenes problema ????​ y yo no armo en proto., reniego con el montaje final.,​ no me gusta la proto., porque muchas veces da lugar a falsos contactos.,​ baaaaaa es un gusto mio tambien el armar en la placa​


----------



## solaris8

buenas y santas, compañeros.....
veo que esta dificil el limpia inyectores......
rich, y si de una armas el que ya probamos el locodelafonola y yo...funciona a la primera, los componentes son casi los mismos, los que pudieran faltarte en steren, o mercado libre los conseguis....
podes armar para un inyector y despues repetis las salidas, la placa ya esta hasta con las medidas....


----------



## Rich

Si, estuve revisando y creo que si puedo conseguir los componentes, si hay alguno que no aviso para ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Rich dijo:


> Si, estuve revisando y creo que si puedo conseguir los componentes, si hay alguno que no aviso para ver que se puede hacer.


trata que el valor de los capacitores ., resistencias., y potencometros sean del valor descripto.,​ asi no te varia la frecuencia de funcionamiento tambien los irf puden ser IRF530​ avisa que conseguiste ¿¿¿¿¿ de que parte de mexico eres ???' asi te guiamos mejor donde conseguirlos​


----------



## Rich

Soy de Durango la tierra olvidada por la electrónica...


----------



## locodelafonola

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh bueno.,​ ya te averiguo (solaris 8 sabe) te deje el pdf con los componentes ., asi lo ves mas facil​ https://www.google.com.mx/maps/@24....ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sgNmpuQTtWsKysvw5QBOt2Q!2e0 https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...JK-Ctua1xDST5S0AHI1_g&cbp=12,182.54,,0,-10.87 http://www.steren.com.mx/tiendas/tienda.asp?t=280


----------



## solaris8

> Soy de Durango la tierra olvidada por la electrónica...



justo te hiba a preguntar eso!!!

http://www.steren.com.mx/tiendas/estado.asp?e=10&gclid=CM6kt4ze-sICFWaCMgodBA0AnQ

fijate creo que hacen envios a domicilio, y lo pagas en un oxxo....no me digas que en durango no hay oxxo!!!!

 no trabajo para steren, ni quiero .....


----------



## Rich

Pues asi de entrada buscando en steren, encontre el IRF640, porque mas no hay... tecnicamente me quiseron decir "no existe"


----------



## solaris8

http://www.vishay.com/docs/91036/91036.pdf


----------



## locodelafonola

hola rich​


Rich dijo:


> Pues asi de entrada buscando en steren, encontre el IRF640, porque mas no hay... tecnicamente me quiseron decir "no existe"


 bueno puede andar ., a mi me paso lo mismo., y lo cambie por el IRFZ48n (esta en el esquema de la placa )​ viendo el dataset., que subio solaris., va funcionar sin problemas., tambien pueden ser estos​                                                     irf530 -> BUK95180-100A
irf530 -> STP14NF12
irf5305S -> NTB25P06
irf530A -> IRF530N
irf530A -> STP18N10
irf530A -> STP14NF10
irf530N -> PHP18NQ10T
irf530N -> IRF530A
irf530N -> STP14NF10
irf530NS -> PHB18NQ10T
irf530NS -> STB14NF10T4
a ver., el que tendria que llevar es el irf530.,que es un de canal N.,(importante que sea de canal N).,​ que soporta 10A., y 100v ., el irf640., soporta 18A .,y 200v.,recontra sobrados para lo que nesesitamos.,​ y lo importante casi las mismas corrientes de exitacion en el GATE​ tambien me olvide de desirte que consiguieras dos (2) plaquitas o "baquelas" de 10cm x 10cm​ tamben habra que ver de que marca es el IRF que consigas para verificar que no tenga las patillas invertidas​ que en el caso que las tenga., te hago la reforma en el impreso., quedate tranquilo., no es problema​ ¿¿¿¿ tenes impresora de tinta color ????? ., la comun., NO laser​


----------



## Rich

Pues ya con todo eso seguro me sale bien.

Si, Si tengo, al igual que plotter, cnc y próximamente una impresora 3d ;-)


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Pues ya con todo eso seguro me sale bien.
> 
> Si, Si tengo, al igual que plotter, cnc y próximamente una impresora 3d ;-)


 bueno te voy apreparar un pdf., para que lo imprimas en la comun en hoja A4., ​ asi con eso te vas a sacar una fotocopia ( son mejores para la plancha).,​ tambien cosnseguite una regla calibrada metalika ., un "cutter" dos "prensitas"​


----------



## Rich

Bueno, despues de que el trabajo me deje continuar, ahora mismo voy a conseguir los componentes.


----------



## Rich

Valgame, ahora lo que no encuentro es el 1N5400


----------



## locodelafonola

hola  rich 





Rich dijo:


> Bueno, despues de que el trabajo me deje continuar, ahora mismo voy a conseguir los componentes.


 me parece estupendo 





Rich dijo:


> Valgame, ahora lo que no encuentro es el 1N5400


 tranquilo compañero., cualquier didodo de y / o mas de 3 A funciona perfecto.,​ eso esta para proteger., si se conecta inversamente la polaridad (bateria de auto )​ cualquier reemplazo que te ofrezcan funciona​


----------



## Rich

Al fin conseguí todo, en unas horas más lo comienzo a armar


----------



## Rich

Bien termine la parte del oscilador sólo me falta la del los 530.

No conseguí el potenciometro de 470 y le coloque uno de 500 para hacer la prueba.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola rich 





Rich dijo:


> Bien termine la parte del oscilador sólo me falta la del los 530.
> 
> No conseguí el potenciometro de 470 y le coloque uno de 500 para hacer la prueba.


 perfecto no hay problema con eso   ​


----------



## Rich

Bien, hasta la parte de los osciladores ya esta, solo que cuando ajusto el potenciometro de RPM el led que le coloque no se ve que encienda o apague, si lo llevo al maximo se ve una oscilacion muy ¿corta? se ve que pierde intensidad el led.

Listo y probado.
Le conecte un elevador pequeño y funcionó muy bien.
Después le conecté un inyector y también funcionó perfectamente.

Después conecte otro inyector y ya no funcionó

Creo que la velocidad de apertura y las rpm se llegan a empalmar porque a ciertas rpm y apertura ya no cierra el inyector.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola rich 





Rich dijo:


> Bien, hasta la parte de los osciladores ya esta, solo que cuando ajusto el potenciometro de RPM el led que le coloque no se ve que encienda o apague, si lo llevo al maximo se ve una oscilacion muy ¿corta? se ve que pierde intensidad el led.


 compañero antes que nad edita el mensaje .,(no realises uno nuevo ) nos van a moderar ., y eliminar comentarios ., seria una lasitima por que esta buena info de tu parte​


			
				Rich dijo:
			
		

> Listo y probado.
> Le conecte un elevador pequeño y funcionó muy bien.
> Después le conecté un inyector y también funcionó perfectamente.
> 
> Después conecte otro inyector y ya no funcionó ��
> 
> Creo que la velocidad de apertura y las rpm se llegan a empalmar porque a ciertas rpm y apertura ya no cierra el inyector.


 bueno por empezar., cuanto amperaje tiene la fuente .,​ segundo los valores del primer potenciometro es de 220k o cercano ., no mucho mas​ tendrias que mostrar lo que armastes., a ver si veo errores​ yo uso una fuente de 20A y es poco .,a veses quedo corto., por eso tiene las llaves para desabilitar las salidas​ tambien esa es la razon que se usa la bateria del auto .,​ por mas pequeña que sea ., tiene 40 a 60A ., esa puede ser la razon que no trabaje bien​


----------



## Rich

De fuente uso una batería de 600amp. 
Cuál potenciometro?

El que indica las rpm fue el que no conseguí de 470k.


----------



## locodelafonola

hoal rich​ bueno aca te muestro cual es el otro potenciometro ., que sea el de las rpm de 470 o 500 no ay problema .,​ solamente tendras que cuidar de no llevarlo al maximo.,​ asi no sale de rango de ocilacion el primer 555​ el de apertura es de 220k., o un poco mas si no se consigue​ y en el pdf que te subi., con el circuito ., tenes detallado los componentes y como se conectan​


----------



## Rich

Si, eso ya está.

Ya no pude seguir experimentando, así que mañana seguiré.


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Si, eso ya está.
> 
> Ya no pude seguir experimentando, así que mañana seguiré.


 pone unas fotos.,  lo mas detallado posible.,asi vemos si hay error


----------



## Rich

Ahi van, creo que es algun cable, consegui uno muy pequeño para el proto.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola rich 





Rich dijo:


> Ahi van, creo que es algun cable, consegui uno muy pequeño para el proto.


 bueno ahora me cierran las cosas​ si te fijas en la foto        en el cuirculo verde no va ese tipo de capacitor ., el efecto de ese capacitor es que se cargue con corriente.,​ y cuando conmute haga la descarga al inyector ., aparte ESTA MAL CONECTADO ., va junto con el diodo en paralelo ., asi evita la inversa .,​ fijate de que tipo son los que lleva ., (de color marron )​ pero no es tu culpa ., en el pdf no esta especificado el voltage ., son 100nf x 400v​




Ver el archivo adjunto 104312 bueno ., eso por un lado ., por otro., no veo en las fotos (o si esta no se ve) los puentes del punto medio y extremo de los potenciometros​ de esa manera tendras "marcado" el punto cero RPM y APERTURA​ una vez que tengas el punto cero a la izquierda (mirando de frente).,coloca el tester ., entre los extremos ., y en el caso del de 500k .,​ giralo hasta que te indique 470k (o un poquito menos ) y alli le haces una marca al eje​ lo mismo hace  con el otro ., si no es de 220k​ de esta manera tenes mas o menos calibrado los tiempos de trabajo​ con respecto a la parte de ociladores., si esta bien probarlos en un proto.,​ pero la parte de los irf no., porque los contactos del proto no aguantan la intencida de corriente.,​ se calientan y aflojan los contactos ., eso para esto NO SIRVE., si queres proba con un solo injector., a lo sumo y por un rato pequeño​ bueno avisame que otro problema tenes​


----------



## Rich

Oh, si coloque los puentes, sólo que no se ve en la imagen. Va de un extremo al centro.

Entonces probaré cambiando ese capacitor.
Esa puede ser la causa de que funcionó bien la primera vez y después no?


Valgame, acabo de volver a probar con un capacitor más grande y ya no quiso encender.


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Oh, si coloque los puentes, sólo que no se ve en la imagen. Va de un extremo al centro.
> 
> Entonces probaré cambiando ese capacitor.
> Esa puede ser la causa de que funcionó bien la primera vez y después no?
> 
> 
> Valgame, acabo de volver a probar con un capacitor más grande y ya no quiso encender.


 pues yo te diria que vayamos por partes ., en la imagen se ve que alimentas  el circuito a travez de 1n4007​ suponiendo que lo hagas con una bateria​ el diodo que va no es ese​ lo otro que veo .,es que tampoco pusiste el 1n4007 en paralelo con el capacitor de 100nf 400v​


----------



## Rich

Si lo puse sólo que con un puente, ese el alambre negro enrollado.

Tengo un capacitor de 334k y 240v de pelicula metalica, este servira para la prueba?


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Si lo puse sólo que con un puente, ese el alambre negro enrollado.
> Tengo un capacitor de 334k y 240v de pelicula metalica, este servira para la prueba?


 nop ., nop ., nop ., el diodo tiene que ir al lado del capacitor., en la polaridad correcta y en el punto de union al irf​ que vendria siendo la masa virtual  pero no la masa del circuito ., fijate el esquema​ nop ., el capactor no te va a servir ., es muy grande .,​ se nesesita capacidad pequeña y alto voltaje., la descarga en mi caso es de cerca de los 500v​ eso se debe a que no consegui de 400v . tuve que poner de 650v​


----------



## Rich

Ok, mañana modifico eso y seguir probando


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Ok, mañana modifico eso y seguir probando


bueno pero ., insito estas perdiendo el tiempo.,​ tendrias que armar la placa., asi se evitan todos estos errores.,​ que en definitiva., nos confunden y no aprendemos nada​


----------



## Rich

Tal vez tu no, pero yo he aprendido muchísimo


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Tal vez tu no, pero yo he aprendido muchísimo


 pues lo que aprendi es a no inventar lo que ya esta inventado .,​ y a usar lo que ya esta andando., apartir de eso invento .,​ pues si no crees que esa placa funciona ., te hago un video .,​ ahora lo que yo aprendi ., es que en el proto funciona y en la placa no​ entonces aprendi a que funcione en la placa ., y deje de jugar con el proto​ pues en definitiva la maquina tiene la placa no el proto.,pues no sirve para esto​ entonces es lo que me interesa y me sirve para aprender​


----------



## solaris8

rich...
te pregunto si lo vas a armar para tu taller o solo por hobby?
porque,  si es para el taller la placa es lo recomendable, mas seguro y mas profesional


----------



## Rich

Es por pasatiempo y si después lo ocupo, lo pasaré al taller


----------



## frontalini

Hola no se si lo tendran ya, les paso un circuito de cuba ultrasónica, es para 35 W pero sería un buen punto de partida para un equipo mas potente. yo también estoy por armar un equipo limpia inyectores para un taller amigo, pero con pantalla glcd y un arduino. Pienso hacer algo similar al Launch, veremos como sale.

Saludos


----------



## frontalini

Bueno, anduve de compras para empezar el proyecto.
4 probetas graduadas de 100 ml, con divisiones de 1 ml
1 arduino Leonardo
1 manometro con glicerina de 7 Kg x cm cuad.
1 display glcd de 128 x 64.
1 bomba sumergida de nafta


Estoy escribiendo el protocolo de pruebas para iniciar la programación en Arduino lo cual por lo que veo va a ser bastante larga.


----------



## togoa760325

Pulsar71 dijo:


> aqui les va dos  generadores ultrasonicos para que los realicen.
> 
> salu2
> Mac



buen dia mi estimado, pordrias decir el numero (matricula) que tienen los transistores o que tipo son para que vaya montando el kit. porfa. agradecere mucho tu apoyo. saludos.


----------



## Rich

Buen dia, trate de imprimir el circuito de solaris pero no me dan los tamaños correctos, lo imprimi desde el  pdf con la configuracion "tamaño original" y el integrado 555 queda un poco chico con respecto al impreso.


----------



## solaris8

rich

Ve a Avanzado -> Imprimir Producción -> Optimizador PDF. Ahí puedes cambiarle la escala y el tamaño.

    Una manera alterna es ir a Documento -> Reducir el Tamaño del Archivo.


----------



## Rich

solaris8 dijo:


> rich
> 
> Ve a Avanzado -> Imprimir Producción -> Optimizador PDF. Ahí puedes cambiarle la escala y el tamaño.
> 
> Una manera alterna es ir a Documento -> Reducir el Tamaño del Archivo.



Pero de que tamaño debe de quedar?

Puedo escalarlo en ilustrador pero de que tamaño es la placa?


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Rich dijo:


> Pero de que tamaño debe de quedar?
> 
> Puedo escalarlo en ilustrador pero de que tamaño es la placa?


 La medida exacta de la placa ., es de 98.00 mm x 59.00 mm​ EL formato de imprecion es en hoja A4​


----------



## Rich

creo que ahi esta el problema, lo imprimi en otro tamaño de hoja, mañana lo re-imprimo y lo reviso


----------



## Fogonazo

Rich dijo:


> Buen dia, trate de imprimir el circuito de solaris pero no me dan los tamaños correctos, lo imprimi desde el  pdf con la configuracion "tamaño original" y el integrado 555 queda un poco chico con respecto al impreso.



Sería tan agradable para la lectura e interpretación de los comentarios que coloquen el link al circuito al que hacen referencia.


----------



## Rich

Pues ya lo reimprimi y tuve que escalarlo al 114% en una hoja tamaño carta (las que se usan en México)

No me da muy bien la medida final pero ahora si las patas del 555 coinciden con el dibujo.

Hay alguna variacion de medida entre las patas del 555 y su base?


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Rich dijo:


> Pues ya lo reimprimi y tuve que escalarlo al 114% en una hoja tamaño carta (las que se usan en México)
> 
> No me da muy bien la medida final pero ahora si las patas del 555 coinciden con el dibujo.
> 
> Hay alguna variacion de medida entre las patas del 555 y su base?
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/16/01/22/0415edbd81b5f158a64feb3bf661c2db.jpg


 No .,  si te fijas en las imagenes ., de las fotos que yo subi ., todas ABSOLUTAMTE todas las piezas ., coinciden perfectamente ., su escala es 1:1​ Y como es logico ., el formato de PDF es hoja A4 (desde la propia generacion del programa ., obiamente)​


----------



## Rich

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola No .,  si te fijas en las imagenes ., de las fotos que yo subi ., todas ABSOLUTAMTE todas las piezas ., coinciden perfectamente ., su escala es 1:1​ Y como es logico ., el formato de PDF es hoja A4 (desde la propia generacion del programa ., obiamente)​


Y porque si lo imprimo al 100% me queda más chico el diagrama?


----------



## locodelafonola

Rich dijo:


> Y porque si lo imprimo al 100% me queda más chico el diagrama?


Cuando te vas apropiedades de imprecion (la configuracion de tu inmpresora )  y el formato de hoja es distinto .,  entonces se adapta a ese
O sea que si imprimis con otro formato de hoja  vuelve a reducirce (o ampliarce ., segun el caso)
Ese es el origen de la deformacion de tamaño
Por  ejemplo ., el tamaño de los pines del CI 555 te puede dar bien la separacion de los pines ., pero no el ancho
En el caso de la serigrafia use un zocalo para los CI ., y no un CI 555 ., el ancho es diferente (esta en las fotos)
EDITO PARA NO CREAR NUEVO MENSAJE 
Acabo de firjarme en el detalle del error
Amigo tiene mal regulado el calibre ., le marca 98 mm .,cuando en la regla impresa ., le marca mas de 100mm


----------



## Rich

Ok reimpreso en hoja a4 tanto en la impresora como en el programa, impresión de tamaño original, lado de las pistas y medido con la base del 555.

Sigue sin coincidir, tengo qie escalar entre 114 y 116% para que quede bien.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Rich dijo:


> Ok reimpreso en hoja a4 tanto en la impresora como en el programa, impresión de tamaño original, lado de las pistas y medido con la base del 555.
> 
> Sigue sin coincidir, tengo qie escalar entre 114 y 116% para que quede bien.
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/16/01/23/ec04e9c5beb434d12f78b9a998492bc7.jpg


 Bueno amigo ., el hecho ., que cambie el formato de hoja en la impresora ., y siga metiendo otro formato de hoja en el que imprimas​ Todo va seguir saliendo mal ., en las fotos se nota que no estan las placas dentro de las hoja​ Como te comente antes .,  la medida de la placa es 98mm x 56mm de borde a borde (rectangulo de guia en pista y componetes)​


----------



## mauroposada

Hola buenas en realidad no veo donde descargar este pdf del pcb, si me pueden colaborar les agradeceria.


----------



## Rich

ya no encontre los links a los pdf's, pero aqui esta el esquematico.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965283/ _



mauroposada dijo:


> Hola buenas en realidad no veo donde descargar este pdf del pcb, si me pueden colaborar les agradeceria.



Entonces eso de descargar e imprimir al 100% no es del todo cierto.



locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  Bueno amigo ., el hecho ., que cambie el formato de hoja en la impresora ., y siga metiendo otro formato de hoja en el que imprimas​ Todo va seguir saliendo mal ., en las fotos se nota que no estan las placas dentro de las hoja​ Como te comente antes .,  la medida de la placa es 98mm x 56mm de borde a borde (rectangulo de guia en pista y componetes)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 139292



Actualizo, ya revise el pdf original y si difiere mucho del tamaño real:


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Rich dijo:


> ya no encontre los links a los pdf's, pero aqui esta el esquematico.
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965283/ _
> 
> 
> Entonces eso de descargar e imprimir al 100% no es del todo cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> Actualizo, ya revise el pdf original y si difiere mucho del tamaño real:


 bueno aca vuelvo a subir los PDF​ Con estos ., como veran son los que realize la placa .,  en la captura de pantalla anterior., la escala es 1:1​



Ver el archivo adjunto 104312


----------



## Rich

Otra preguntilla,

Que indican los "CH1, CH2..."?


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Rich dijo:


> Otra preguntilla,
> 
> Que indican los "CH1, CH2..."?


Alli van llaves (interuptores) ., para habilitar la salida que necesitemos ., de 1 a 4​


----------



## Rich

Es verdad, pensaba poner un puente soldado, pero es mejor idea un interruptor.


----------



## yanohaymasusuarios

Gracias locodelafonola, esta semana lo voy a armar para el taller donde trabajo, espero poder consultarte si tengo alguna duda.
Saludos desde Bolivia !


----------



## yanohaymasusuarios

Hola a todos, puse en marcha el circuito y no anda no se q*UE* podria ser, la señal de salida me bota hasta 12v, ya probe con dos baterias y una f*U*ente de poder, el oscilador me anda bien, al parecer es algo de la parte de potencia, si alguien sabe que podria ser, se lo agradeceria mucho !


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





yanohaymasusuarios dijo:


> Hola a todos, puse en marcha el circuito y no anda no se q podria ser, la señal de salida me bota hasta 12v, ya probe con dos baterias y una fiente de poder, el oscilador me anda bien, al parecer es algo de la parte de potencia, si alguien sabe que podria ser, se lo agradeceria mucho !


 bueno .,  eso es muy distinto a lo que yo publique​ mostra fotos de la placa lado de cobre .,  con mas definicion (no se nota nada)  y vemos que hiciste mal​


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 142509​
Yo veo alambres sueltos con capacidad de hacer alguno que otro cortocircuito. 

Los 12V en la salida ¿ Son con o sin carga ?


----------



## locodelafonola

hola





Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 142509​
> Yo veo alambres sueltos con capacidad de hacer alguno que otro cortocircuito.
> 
> Los 12V en la salida ¿ Son con o sin carga ?


 sip fogo ., tenes razon aparte ., hay que ver que irf uso.,  porque puede tener los terminales cambiados​ aunque asi no se nota nada ​


----------



## yanohaymasusuarios

Use el Irf 530, bueno estaba buen tiempo sin soldar y la verdad que me quedo todo un desastre jajaja. Ahora mismo hare otro circuito siguiendo el mismo esquematico, lo dividire en dos partes, una placa para el oscilador y otra para la parte de potencia, tal vez asi se me haga mas facil. Subo fotos del proceso al pasar la noche, saludos !!


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





yanohaymasusuarios dijo:


> Use el Irf 530, bueno estaba buen tiempo sin soldar y la verdad que me quedo todo un desastre jajaja. Ahora mismo hare otro circuito siguiendo el mismo esquematico, lo dividire en dos partes, una placa para el oscilador y otra para la parte de potencia, tal vez asi se me haga mas facil. Subo fotos del proceso al pasar la noche, saludos !!


 no dividas nada ., en todo caso hace una placa nueva y volve a colocar los componetes ., o deja todo como esta emprolija la soldadura y componentes pone borneras y demas cosas​ puede ser que la falla est en el armado ., pero si no mostras  .,  ¿¿¿ cual irf530 pusiste???​


----------



## yanohaymasusuarios

Bueno, aqui dejo una foto del IRF, no use borneras dado que no entraban en la placa porque eran muy grandes


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





yanohaymasusuarios dijo:


> Bueno, aqui dejo una foto del IRF, no use borneras dado que no entraban en la placa porque eran muy grandes


 bueno ., veo que hay algo mal ., que no anda bien​ como dijo fogo mas arriba., aca lo que se conmuta es GND o masa., o sea con el positivo conectado tambien .,  y por lo que pude ver en la placa hay varios cortos​ el IRF530 se remplaza o puede andar por el irf48n ., la distribucion de pines es igual ., segun la hoja de datos​ ahora como primera medida  emprolija la placa​ hay demaciado estaño en varias partes eso da para soldaduras malas o frias ., que halla mucho no significa que este bien​ aca te subo  la imagen de la guia de montaje para que veas (cick boton derecho del mouse y le das "ver imagen) se amplia mas todavia​  tambien te subo la imagen de tu placa ampliada para que veas​  y por aca algunos cortos que encontre que convendria revisar y acomodar​


----------



## kayser34

Estimos amigos , primero antes que nada quiero felicitar a todos por los aporte que hay aqui, mi pregunta es la siguiente, dado que hay 12 hojas de consultas, y la verdad estoy un poco mariado.  alguien tiene una version final de este proyecto?  desde ya mil gracias 
kayser34


----------



## sergiot

Si necesitas algo para inyectores "normales" de nafta, yo uso hace años un transformador de 12V 2A con cuatro diodos de 5A, y ahí conecto los inyectores, mas de una ves me han salvado de inyectores trabados, y en la batea de ultrasonido quedan bien.


----------



## kayser34

Gracias Sergiot cuando puedas pasamelo aunque en realidad estoy buscando algun circuito para probar los inyectores y si tiene displey mejor y uno para limpieza por ultrasonido 
saludos

Kayser34


----------



## vanvan

Hola a todos, los felicito por el proyecto. Actualmente estoy en algo así aunque con la implementación de un arduino con Display para el control de los ciclos de lavado y variación de parámetros, los drivers de potencia ya los tengo resuelto. si alguien esta con un arduino me gustaría podamos intercambiar experiencias. saludos a todos.
Oscar


----------



## frontalini

Hola Oscar, estoy en un proyecto similar al tuyo, comentame las funciones que tenés previstas, yo también uso arduino, un mega2560.


----------



## vanvan

Hola Sr. Frontalini, la idea es implementar fet en el modulo de potencia, una fuente de alimentación que trasmita potencia en función a la carga de capacitores, esta etapa es posterior a la fuente regulada y el comando de los fet mediante el arduino.

Objetivos:

-.Controlar la presión de trabajo de la parte hidráulica mediante PWM sobre la bomba. 
-.Incluir la prueba de impedancia de los inyectores.
-.incluir electro válvulas para desagote de los vasos.
-.Posibilidad de discriminar ciclos de trabajo.

Sobre la señal a los inyectores:
Señal de salida desde 500 rpm hasta 7000 rpm.
Controlar ancho de pulso desde 1ms a 10ms.
Pruebas de goteo.

Saludos.


----------



## frontalini

Hola, bueno lo que tengo en mente es muy similar a tu proyecto, incluido la medición de resistencia en los inyectores. Yo voy a utilizar una pantalla gráfica gclcd y Arduino.
En estos momentos estoy con la programación. Ya compre las probetas, el manometro en glicerina, y 4 electrovalvulas para el vaciado de probetas, la bomba sumergida y como fuente una switching de 20 A.
Estoy haciendo las boquillas de acople de los inyectores en la rampa. me falta hacerle la rosca para montarlos en la rampa, lo que permitiría el cambio por otros modelos de inyectores.
Saludos




vanvan dijo:


> Hola Sr. Frontalini, la idea es implementar fet en el modulo de potencia, una fuente de alimentación que trasmita potencia en función a la carga de capacitores, esta etapa es posterior a la fuente regulada y el comando de los fet mediante el arduino.
> 
> Objetivos:
> 
> -.Controlar la presión de trabajo de la parte hidráulica mediante PWM sobre la bomba.
> -.Incluir la prueba de impedancia de los inyectores.
> -.incluir electro válvulas para desagote de los vasos.
> -.Posibilidad de discriminar ciclos de trabajo.
> 
> Sobre la señal a los inyectores:
> Señal de salida desde 500 rpm hasta 7000 rpm.
> Controlar ancho de pulso desde 1ms a 10ms.
> Pruebas de goteo.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## vanvan

Hola nuevamente,

La parte hidráulica la tenemos resuelta, digo la tenemos porque estoy trabajando en esto con un amigo, el esta con todo lo mecánico, yo lo asesoro en esto y tengo que resolver la parte eléctrica y electrónica. Esta fabricado el gabinete y todo el montaje. el primer diseño fue para poder limpiar unos inyectores que no son comunes, funcionan a 50V y son inyectores bomba. 

La segunda etapa es para poder certificar la limpieza. estoy trabando en el programa del arduino y quiero controlar los parámetros desde una pantalla. mediante un programa que se usa para instrumentación electrónica.
La idea era acortar tiempos, pero no encontré nadie que tenga algo programado como para poder arrancar, modificar y seguir adelante. La primera idea es controlar el arduino con un display shield 16x2, y en segundo paso, por comunicación serie levantar datos y manejar algunos parametros desde una pantalla o pc.

Saludos.
Oscar


----------



## pcm2016

hola buenas a todos. Es un excelente proyecto. Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica automotriz. He realizado trabajos como microcontroladores pero de microchip. Mi duda es: como puedo yo saber que el inyector esta trabajando bien. Es decir dentro del rango del fabricante. Hay algun catalogo que de las caracteristicas del inyector?


----------



## sergiot

No creo que exista esa info, lo que si podes saber cual es el rangod e funcionamiento normal del inyector en base a la programación de la ecu asociada a él, pero cuando se trata del lavado lo que se usa es llevarlo al extremo para provocar una limpieza ideal, muchos autos tienen tiempos de 4ms aprox, pero eso lo dice en los manuales de servicio.

Las lavadores estas muy fuera de ese tiempo para poder limpiar el inyector.


----------



## frontalini

pcm2016 dijo:


> hola buenas a todos. Es un excelente proyecto. Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica automotriz. He realizado trabajos como microcontroladores pero de microchip. Mi duda es: como puedo yo saber que el inyector esta trabajando bien. Es decir dentro del rango del fabricante. Hay algun catalogo que de las caracteristicas del inyector?



Hola, hay datos como caudal, resistencia de bobina y alguna cosita mas, lo tengo en la pc de casa, cuando pueda lo subo.

Saludos

Subo las tablas por marca y modelo de inyectores

Saludos


----------



## sergiot

Una pregunta sobre los datos de la tabla, en la columna de presión, ese valor es el de trabajo del inyector en el motor correspondiente o es el valor de la maquina que mide el caudal??

Pregunto esto porque de los dos que mas conosco y he medido, las presiones no son las que dice la tabla.


----------



## frontalini

sergiot dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre los datos de la tabla, en la columna de presión, ese valor es el de trabajo del inyector en el motor correspondiente o es el valor de la maquina que mide el caudal??
> 
> Pregunto esto porque de los dos que mas conosco y he medido, las presiones no son las que dice la tabla.



Hola, correcto, los valores son para la máquina y no necesariamente coinciden con los del auto.
Saludos


----------



## jpmonje

Subo el material que tengo sobre el tema, de una conocida revista de electrónica. Para que con su orientación pueda hacerle algunas mejoras.
Si bien el proyecto ya lo tengo armado, tuve que reforzar las pistas del pcb original, ya que anduvo unos minutos hasta que por el alto consumo, se levantaron algunas pistas y tronó el SCR.
La idea era agregarle (no se cómo) algún limitador para que el consumo no pase de dos o tres amperes.
Por otra parte, ya para un nuevo proyecto, pensaba (no se si se pueda), colocar varios SCR en paralelo y así aumentar la capacidad de corriente. También habría que cambiar el valor de algunos componentes más, respecto al diagrama original.
Bueno, agradecido de antemano y a la espera de vuestras opiniones, cordiales saludos a todos


----------



## MegatronVzla

Amigo, saludos desde Venezuela.
Aunque soy amante de la electronica, realmente, no se nada de nada.
Simplemente he estado leyendo saber electronica, y cualquier foro que he conseguido en estos años, pero, soy graduado en mecanica mencion maquinas termicas, no en electronica. Si he fabricado algunos circuitos para MATAR LA FIEBRE, pero, siplemente, he copiado lo que los demas hacer, COMO DEBE SER jajajajaja.
Ahora, estoy en un proyecto de fabricarme unos equipos para un taller automotriz, y uno de los mas IMPORTANTES ese el famoso banco de prueba de inyectores, del cual, he leido las 12 paginas del foro, y primero IMPRESIONADO por la calidad humana de ustedes, y segundo, por la calidad de la placa que colocaron a la orden de todos nosotros, los brutos.
Pero, como he visto A locodelafonola y a solaris8 les encanta defender su diseño, por lo que creo que esta bien que yo tambien me una a ese grupo.
Podrian pasarme las ultimas actualizaciones de este diseño, asi como de alguna tina ultrasonica FACIL (Sin PIC) de hacer, probadores de bobinas, valvulas IAC y otros equipos de taller que se puedan hacer con electronica basica?
SAludos.
Marcel Pierson


----------



## solaris8

MegatronVzla:
de momento no creo que actualice el limpiainyectores, (falto de tiempo, no se el locodelafonola), y con respecto a los demas circuitos te diria que uses el buscador del foro, creo que si hay algunos muy buenos


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





solaris8 dijo:


> MegatronVzla:
> de momento no creo que actualice el limpiainyectores, (falto de tiempo, no se el locodelafonola), y con respecto a los demas circuitos te diria que uses el buscador del foro, creo que si hay algunos muy buenos


 Querido amigo solaris8​ EL circuito ., (placa armada) se lo regale a RAUL ., que esta fabricando la tina ., con un trasductor de potencia brutal​ Si hay alguna reforma o actualizacion ., vos sabes que la publico ., asi ya sabes que esperar de mi​ Un abazo grande ........... querido amigo​ PD: BECHO ., para DOSME ., se pone celoso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nada de besos aqui ¡ Eh !


----------



## MegatronVzla

Amigos, gracias por sus respuestas.
Para aclarar todo, tengo otras dudas.
1- En el post #151 (pag 8) en el video del equipo, es ese funcionando, del prof guillen?
2- En el post #221 (pag 12) ya es el circuito definitivo, de solaris8? alguien me podria pasar el archivo para kicad o eagle? Es un derivado / mejorado /resumido del prof guillen?
3- Veo que en el circuito original de prof guillen del post #148 (pag 8) tiene 1 led rojo por cada inyector, pero en el circuito de solaris8 #221 solo tiene 1 led, de aqui parten 2 preguntas mas:
3a: Puedo colocar un led en cada conexion de los cable de alimentacion a los inyectores? eso es para que, si solo coloco 3 inyectores para probar, solo se me encienden 3  leds, y no los 4. Si coloco 1 solo inyector, solo se enciende 1. Solo se encienden los leds de los inyectores que cierran el circuito con la bobina, todo automatico. Como haria con las resistencias, calculos, etc?
3b: Puedo tomar la señal de las rpm (Circuito de Solaris 8) y mandarlo a algun tipo de tacometro de led? (Parecido a este --youtube-- "Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM - NISSAN B13", pero sin el corte de corriente, solo tacometro), asi, con unos 7 leds que representen 1000 rpm cada uno, puedo ir probando los inyectores a las rpm de trabajo real.
NOTA: Claro esta, que creo que se puede o modificar el archivo original de solaris8 o hacer otro circuito aparte donde lleguen las señales de los cables de las rpm y las de los inyectores, para hacer que funcione coo quiero en las preguntas 3a-3b.
4- Alguien sabra porque EAGLE no se me instala en archlinux 64? y trato de instalar kicad, se instala pero nunca arranca.
Gracias.



O para resumir, como, de donde y cual es la señal que debo tomar del 555 del circuito guillen/solaris8 para alimentar (Y donde) el tacometro, asi, utilizo la menor, repito, menor cantidad de componentes posibles.


----------



## locodelafonola

MegatronVzla dijo:


> O para resumir, como, de donde y cual es la señal que debo tomar del 555 del circuito guillen/solaris8 para alimentar (Y donde) el tacometro, asi, utilizo la menor, repito, menor cantidad de componentes posibles.


 Bueno ., a tus preguntas ., no hay archivo de KICAD (porque no esta hecho con KICAD)​ Tampoco hay simulacion del circuito .,  porque se armo en lo fisico y se corrigieron errores antes del definitivo y publicado​ NO es el circuito del prof guillen (ni parecido ) ., porque este tiene ademas ., tiempo de duracion de apertura de inyectores​ Eso es fundamental a la hora de usarlo con la tina para su limpieza​ Es un generador de tiempos independiente ., con una base de tiempos parecida a las RPM​ La verdad que no se que sentido tiene poner un tacometro ., pero si es tu gusto​ Los 4 injectores haben y cierran al mismo tiempo ., con un led es suficiente​ Es asi porque se controla de forma visual el llenado de las "BURETAS GRADUADAS" ., cuando se prueban​


----------



## MegatronVzla

Lo que sucede es que necesito probar a ciertas condiciones de rpm del motor. 
Ley en un manual de limpieza de inyectores que ellos a veces trabajan bien en ralenti, pero mal en alta. Y hay que probarlos cerrados para ver la fuga, completamente abiertos para calcular caudal y apertura de cono, etc.
El potenciometro de rpm, POT1, que van entre r1, r2 y el pin 7 del NE555P, hay alguna manera de calcular las resistencias para ciertas rpm? 
Ejemplo.
Si coloco un selector y quiero que la primera posicion del selector sea para que el inyector este cerrado, no se conecta con nada, si quiero que la primera posicion sea COMPLETAMENTE ABIERTO, se conceta sin resistencia?, si quiero que la 3ra posicion este a 900, la cuarta a 2500, la quinta posicion en 3500, y la sexta en 5000 rpm, como calculo las resistencias, ya que no tengo tacometro?
Y hay que dejar per se la resistencia 1, o se puede colocar la 2da posicion directa sin resistencia r1, y las sucesivas del r3 al r5 serian resistencias que incluyan lo que debe hacer la r1?
Anexo plano de lo que quisiera colocar.
De nuevo, espero no molestar.
buscar en google tinyurl.com/ycr3f5yx para ver el setup que quiero.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





MegatronVzla dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que necesito probar a ciertas condiciones de rpm del motor.
> Ley en un manual de limpieza de inyectores que ellos a veces trabajan bien en ralenti, pero mal en alta. Y hay que probarlos cerrados para ver la fuga, completamente abiertos para calcular caudal y apertura de cono, etc.


Bueno ., si te tomas el tiempo de mirar la placa., veras que tiene dos (2) 555 ., NO UNO​ Para hacer la prueba de "cierre" ., hace falta una bonba electrica (igual que para la velocidad y apertura de injectores) ., cuando se prueba con las "buretas graduadas"​ El esquematico del circuito esta subido en el post#159 ., si no me equivoco (no recuerdo bien)., esta en formato PDF ., con la lista de los componentes​


----------



## sergiot

Todo eso que queres hacer se puede hacer, lo de dejar el inyector abierto no es muy recomendable ya que si te pasas del tiempo se calienta demasiado.

Tenes que hacer los cálculos de rpm a tiempo, y con eso calculas las resistencias de los 555, en los PDF de estos chips están las ecuaciones.

Ese tipo de fallas en ralentí y en alta no las he visto nunca, cuando un inyector falla lo hace siempre y en ralentí es cuando mas se nota, es solo cuestión de saber "escuchar" el motor.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es si la inyección es secuencial o simultanea para calcular la cantidad de pulsos.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





sergiot dijo:


> Todo eso que queres hacer se puede hacer, lo de dejar el inyector abierto no es muy recomendable ya que si te pasas del tiempo se calienta demasiado.
> 
> Tenes que hacer los cálculos de rpm a tiempo, y con eso calculas las resistencias de los 555, en los PDF de estos chips están las ecuaciones.
> 
> Ese tipo de fallas en ralentí y en alta no las he visto nunca, cuando un inyector falla lo hace siempre y en ralentí es cuando mas se nota, es solo cuestión de saber "escuchar" el motor.
> 
> Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es si la inyección es secuencial o simultanea para calcular la cantidad de pulsos.


 Por eso tiene dos potenciometros independientes RPM Y ABERTURA​ Justamente esa fue la razon de fabricarlo asi ., para "descubrir" ese tipo de fallas que explicaste tan bien y de manera facil​ Ya esta recontra probado por "solaris8" ., que tiene acceso a cantidad de motores con distintos injectores​


----------



## MegatronVzla

sergiot dijo:


> Todo eso que queres hacer se puede hacer,..............


Gracias sergiot, voy a irme por el caminito de tierra. montare el circuito, vere como calculo las resistencias y probar y probar.
GRACIAS.


----------



## MegatronVzla

Amigo, aqui en este forum se encuentra REHOBOT? Adrian gutierrez..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui , por arriba a la derecha tenés "Buscar Miembros" :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/list/


----------



## MegatronVzla

Gracias, ya le habia dado, me aparece uno solo adriangutierrez que entro en el 2013 y no ha participado. Por eso pregunte si era el mismo REHOBOT. Gracias por la info.


----------



## pcm2016

MegatronVzla dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que necesito probar a ciertas condiciones de rpm del motor.
> Ley en un manual de limpieza de inyectores que ellos a veces trabajan bien en ralenti, pero mal en alta. Y hay que probarlos cerrados para ver la fuga, completamente abiertos para calcular caudal y apertura de cono, etc.
> El potenciometro de rpm, POT1, que van entre r1, r2 y el pin 7 del NE555P, hay alguna manera de calcular las resistencias para ciertas rpm?
> .



Espero le sea de utilidad..


----------



## pajarorojo

Aqui hay un circuito de un pulsador, la tina sale mas barato comprarla, hay muy buenas desde $50 Dolares


----------



## gabriel17

buenas tardes , compañeros de todos los circuitos mostrados cual de ellos les ha dado el resultado requerido 

muchas gracias


----------



## manugetsu

Buenas tardes comunidad de electrónica, en este caso solicito la ayuda de ustedes quienes tienen mucho mas de experiencia que yo, es este caso particular de este proyecto un pcb muy completo que baje de Internet hace unos años el cual ya lo había realizado y anduvo perfecto, lo que sucedió es que sin querer el que había echo quedo el piso del taller y lo pise con un auto y se destruyo completamente (descuido mio) entonces decidí hacerlo nuevamente sien esta la segunda vez en este mes que lo realizo y este no funciona , lo ise dos veces por las dudas que el primero no me había quedado bien una pista, pero esta vez lo termine muy prolijo sera que me podrán ayudar para saber cual es el problema? desde ya muchísimas gracias, (aclaro el problema es que el primer 555 genera pulsos pero no el segundo el cual es el que manda la señal a los inyectores, ¿sera por q no tengo el transitor que el esquema pide sino un reemplazo?. Gracias dejo adjuntado el proyecto vuelvo aclarar este anduvo perfecto cuando lo arme la primera vez hace 2 años! (Reemplace los IRF530 POR IRF520 POR QUE DONDE VIVO NO LOS CONSEGUÍ)


----------



## sergiot

El segundo 555 es un monoestable, el mosfet si es un canal N deberia funcionar sin problemas, es obvio que algo se te pasó por alto y por eso no funciona, deberias usar un led o un osciloscopio para saber en que parte estas perdiendo el disparo, si ninguno de los 4 anda es posible que el problema sea el 555 monoestable.
Yo en particular para limpiar los inyectores de nafta uso un trafo de 12V 4A y un diodo, hasta ahora no tuve la necesidad de hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Fogonazo

manugetsu dijo:


> Buenas tardes comunidad de electrónica, en este caso solicito la ayuda de ustedes quienes tienen mucho mas de experiencia que yo, es este caso particular de este proyecto un pcb muy completo que baje de Internet hace unos años el cual ya lo había realizado y anduvo perfecto, lo que sucedió es que sin querer el que había echo quedo el piso del taller y lo pise con un auto y se destruyo completamente (descuido mio) entonces decidí hacerlo nuevamente sien esta la segunda vez en este mes que lo realizo y este no funciona , lo ise dos veces por las dudas que el primero no me había quedado bien una pista, pero esta vez lo termine muy prolijo sera que me podrán ayudar para saber cual es el problema? desde ya muchísimas gracias, (aclaro el problema es que el primer 555 genera pulsos pero no el segundo el cual es el que manda la señal a los inyectores, ¿sera por q no tengo el transitor que el esquema pide sino un reemplazo?. Gracias dejo adjuntado el proyecto vuelvo aclarar este anduvo perfecto cuando lo arme la primera vez hace 2 años! (Reemplace los IRF530 POR IRF520 POR QUE DONDE VIVO NO LOS CONSEGUÍ)


Hiciste la placa en "Espejo"


----------



## manugetsu

Que tal muchachos buen día primero mil gracias por sus respuestas, Fogonazo perdón mi ignorancia que quiere decir en espejo? y pregunto entonces ¿No tiene nada que ver que aya reemplazado los transistores por otro modelo? Sergiot lo que sucede que ya arme la plaqueta e insisto ya la había armado hace unos años y anduvo perfecto no se que puede estar mal, ahora adjunto imágenes de la misma.(EL LED QUE INDIQUE CON LA FLECHA ES EL QUE TITILA EL OTRO SE QUEDA FIJO)


----------



## sergiot

Si ese led queda encendido es porque no esta andando el monoestable, tenes tensión constante en las compuertas de los mosfet y si es así y pones un inyector deberia quedar activado constante, vas a tener que buscar la falla vos mismo, una cosa es armar-copiar un diseño y otra muy distinta es resolver un problema.


----------



## manugetsu

Dale, muchísimas gracias, voy a tratar de buscar la falla, lo peor de todo que es la segunda vez que realizo la placa y las dos veces me hizo lo mismo  , pero bueno voy a seguir buscando, muchas gracias.


----------



## Emis

Antes de proseguir podrías mostrar en detalle la parte de las pistas y soldaduras de la PCB?


----------



## Fogonazo

manugetsu dijo:


> Que tal muchachos buen día primero mil gracias por sus respuestas, Fogonazo perdón mi ignorancia que quiere decir en espejo?. . . .


Algunos diseños de PCB´s necesitan ser invertidos (Espejados) para ser transferidos al cobre y así lograr que queden correctos, caso contrario quedan invertidos y particularmente los integrados muy mal.


----------



## seikahm

Hola gente, estoy teniendo problema con este circuito, es un controlador para un inyector, el tema es que el mosfet me queda siempre en saturación, osea el inyector se queda abierto como si el opto acoplador se quedara pegado, pero jamás le doy señal para que sature el mosfet, no se que podría estar pasando, adjunto diagrama

acá lo que hice:

Ojala puedan ayudarme, me cansé de renegar literal jajaj
un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

seikahm dijo:


> Hola gente, estoy teniendo problema con este circuito, es un controlador para un inyector, el tema es que el mosfet me queda siempre en saturación, osea el inyector se queda abierto como si el opto acoplador se quedara pegado, pero jamás le doy señal para que sature el mosfet, no se que podría estar pasando, adjunto diagrama
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191797
> acá lo que hice:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191798
> Ojala puedan ayudarme, me cansé de renegar literal jajaj
> un abrazo fuerte!


Hola caro Don seikahm , fijate que lo transistor PNP  "Q2" (2N3906) si queda armado al revéz o sea tienes que canbiar lo Colector con Emisor para que el pueda funcionar correctamente en su ciclo ( descarga del Gate).
!Suerte !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seikahm

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don seikahm , fijate que lo transistor PNP  "Q2" (2N3906) si queda armado al revéz o sea tienes que canbiar lo Colector con Emisor.
> !Suerte !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel!! siii, lo armé bien ya, pero no pude solucionar el problema!! se me sigue saturando!!
muchas gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

seikahm dijo:


> hola daniel!! siii, lo armé bien ya, pero no pude solucionar el problema!! se me sigue saturando!!
> muchas gracias!!


?  Y cuantos voltios tienes en lo Gate ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seikahm

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?  Y cuantos voltios tienes en lo Gate ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


me llega 1,60v SIN acoplar el opto, no sé que está pasando o como llega eso ahí, me fije que no haya continuidad donde no deba y nada, no le encuentro el error, segun el datasheet el mosfet está bien conectado
PD: tambien saque el opto, lo desolde y sigue haciendo lo mismo, probe sacando los 222n y también me satura


----------



## Daniel Lopes

seikahm dijo:


> me llega 1,60v SIN acoplar el opto, no sé que está pasando o como llega eso ahí, me fije que no haya continuidad donde no deba y nada, no le encuentro el error, segun el datasheet el mosfet está bien conectado
> PD: tambien saque el opto, lo desolde y sigue haciendo lo mismo, probe sacando los 222n y también me satura


Cheque los dos transistores del Driver ( quizaz els  tienen fugas de curriente)
? Seguro que lo transistor "Q2" si queda conectado como te dice y tanbien que el este realmente bueno?
Si "U1" y "Q1" si quedan fuera del circuito y mismo asi hay 1,6V en lo gate o hay algo muy equivocado en la montagen o su transistor MosFet si queda estropiado (dañado)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seikahm

ahi estoy viendo continuidad, y tienen continuidad en los tres pines dos mosfets de los que tenía lo raro es que son nuevos, ahi voy a probar con otro mas que tengo que aparentemente está bueno, no se que pasó, ven algo mas ademas del 222n que pueda haber producido esto?
Muchas gracias daniel!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

seikahm dijo:


> ahi estoy viendo continuidad, y tienen continuidad en los tres pines dos mosfets de los que tenía lo raro es que son nuevos, ahi voy a probar con otro mas que tengo que aparentemente está bueno, no se que pasó, ven algo mas ademas del 222n que pueda haber producido esto?
> Muchas gracias daniel!!


Bueno actualmente ( y desafortunadamente ) es muy comun conprar transistores Trucho Chino, quizaz  si sacar ese transistor MosFet de algun circuito ya desguaçado (sucatado) es mas probable que el funcione bien ( por NO sener falso)
No debes ultrapasar los 20 Voltios de VGS , senon puedes estropiar lo transistor MosFet.
Una salida serias poner un diodo zener de 18 Voltios en paralelo con lo Gate y Sourse (catodo con Gate y anodo con Sourse).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seikahm

muchas gracias daniel, ahora vuelvo a hacer la plaqueta porque de enojón la hice pelota, y te cuento mil gracias!!


----------



## Teczam

Hola que tal buena tarde, talvez tengo la solución a tu problema. Se trata de hacer un circuito variable o estable, ya como tú lo quieras o sea tu necesidad !!

 Es integrando un ic555 trabaja de 12-16v y puedes tener generación de pulsos estables ( estáticos) y cambiar el ancho de pulso con un potenciómetro. 

Si gustas o quieres hacer el proyecto, para que lo cales y le eches a andar el inyector !


----------

